# In merito:



## spleen (30 Marzo 2016)

Meritarsi di essere amati, meritarsi una persona, non meritarsi un tradimento, non meritarsi un trattamento, …..meritarsi come genere umano di estinguerci......

  Quante volte usiamo il concetto di merito, legandolo a fasi più o meno difficili della nostra vita? Ma il merito non c’entra apparentemente nulla con tutto questo, gli eventi sono governati dal caso, gli abissi imperscrutabili della nostra esistenza non contemplano il premio o la punizione immediata per quello che facciamo su questa terra, le cose succedono e basta, persone di buona volontà subiscono ogni sorta di oltraggi dalla vita, emeriti cialtroni magari sono fortunati, o viceversa, senza regola.
Ma perchè allora parliamo di meriti? Perchè pensiamo che la nostra esistenza contempli dei bonus o sia governata da leggi meritocratiche?

  E cosa davvero ci meritiamo?
Forse ci meritiamo il rispetto, ci meritiamo la comprensione, ci meritiamo dignità, tutte quelle cose che non sono legate alla sorte ma che stanno al nostro fianco da quando siamo nati, e che è nostro” merito” usare al nostro prossimo, per nostro impegno,  una delle poche cose che la vita non potrà mai toglierci del tutto.

  Voi cosa pensate?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Sottoscrivo tutto. E aggiungo alcune riflessioni.Credo che in qualche modo l'educazione formi questo pensiero perché realmente l'impegno, la perseveranza portano buoni risultati.
Però c'è come un trasferimento di questo principio all'ambito della realizzazione dei desideri, ma con un'aspettativa automatica. Ovvero se io sono brava tutto andrà bene. Ed è questo che non sempre accade e delude.
In effetti anch'io ho avuto aspettative almeno di non avere cose negative, di non essere ingannata. 
La cosa che più mi irrita è invece il merito che viene attribuito solo a se stessi. Quindi IO MERITO il lavoro, l'amore , il successo dando per  scontato che gli altri no.
Ma il peggio è considerare che ci sia chi non merita perché non possiede cultura o capacità e chi non merita non abbia diritto a nulla.


----------



## feather (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> ci meritiamo la comprensione


In che senso? Nel senso di essere compresi dal prossimo?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Personalmente e per ciò che mi riguarda non ho mai pensato che meritassi o non meritassi qualcosa, a parte un bel voto a scuola se avevo studiato discretamente 
memtre devo dire che mi viene spontaneo pensare di una conoscenza o di una persona cara : quella cosa le è andata bene ( o male ) si merita il bene ( non si merita il male ).
quindi l'uso del termine lo estendo agli altri, non a me stessa.
Sono anche consapevole che la vita scorre e ci sorprende a prescindere dai cosiddetti meriti presunti.


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Meritarsi di essere amati, meritarsi una persona, non meritarsi un tradimento, non meritarsi un trattamento, …..meritarsi come genere umano di estinguerci......
> 
> Quante volte usiamo il concetto di merito, legandolo a fasi più o meno difficili della nostra vita? Ma il merito non c’entra apparentemente nulla con tutto questo, gli eventi sono governati dal caso, gli abissi imperscrutabili della nostra esistenza non contemplano il premio o la punizione immediata per quello che facciamo su questa terra, le cose succedono e basta, persone di buona volontà subiscono ogni sorta di oltraggi dalla vita, emeriti cialtroni magari sono fortunati, o viceversa, senza regola.
> Ma perchè allora parliamo di meriti? Perchè pensiamo che la nostra esistenza contempli dei bonus o sia governata da leggi meritocratiche?
> ...




Ciao


Chi non semina, non raccoglie. Questo detto esiste anche in Tedesco: "Ohne Fleiss, kein Preis". 

Questo meccanismo causale l'abbiamo incarnato profondamente dentro di noi. Lo impariamo sin da piccoli tramite i vari consigli e insegnamenti educativi e religiosi. Se studiamo, allora i voti miglioreranno. Se facciamo i bravi, ci sarà una ricompensa. Se puliamo la stanza, la mamma sarà contenta. Ecc. ecc. ecc. E l'esperienza spesso ce lo conferma pure, che se ci impegniamo, allora i risultati si vedranno. Questa catena di causalità è dunque fortemente ancorata nei nostri processi cognitivi e emotivi verso i vari ambiti della vita. E nonostante l'esperienza pian piano ci insegna che non è sempre così, è difficile rompere l'aspettativa di una conseguenza imparata e basata su un nostro impegno. 

Da qui, credo, derivi il fatto che esprimiamo l'aspetto del merito. Mi sono impegnata in questa relazione, perciò il tradimento non doveva essere la conseguenza, bensì l'onestà e sincerità. Non per nulla crolla il mondo, quando scopriamo un tradimento. In una relazione si investe molto che tocca vari ambiti della vita. E vedere il nostro impegno dissolversi nel nulla, fa molto male. Rompe tutto quello che abbiamo imparato e interiorizzato. 

A volte ho l'impressione che ritornare alle nostre radici, farebbe bene un po' a tutti. Come figlia di contadina ho visto spesso che dopo un lavoro d'uro ... la raccolta non è stata un gran che. Tanti fattori possono influire. Anche dopo una semina fatta a casaccio può succedere che la raccolta sia grande. Da qui ho imparato che non tutto può dipendere solo da noi. Abbiamo sì influenza, ma non il controllo. 



sienne


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> In che senso? Nel senso di essere compresi dal prossimo?


Sì, almeno l'onesto sforzo di immedesimarsi nel punto di vista altrui.


----------



## feather (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sì, almeno l'onesto sforzo di immedesimarsi nel punto di vista altrui.


Ma per quello serve intelligenza e empatia, di cui molti sono sprovvisti. Non potrebbero nemmeno volendo.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Chi non semina, non raccoglie. Questo detto esiste anche in Tedesco: "Ohne Fleiss, kein Preis".
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

*Sienne*

Forse il punto è il controllo.
Il legame causa>effetto è reale, ma non è automatico.
Però vorremmo poter avere il controllo con legami causa>effetto su tutto, anche e soprattutto su ciò che non è possibile controllare gli affetti, la salute, la morte.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma per quello serve *intelligenza e empatia,* di cui molti sono sprovvisti. Non potrebbero nemmeno volendo.


Le ho trovate disgiunte in molte persone.
Comunque lo so, non è da tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Meritarsi di essere amati, meritarsi una persona, non meritarsi un tradimento, non meritarsi un trattamento, …..meritarsi come genere umano di estinguerci......
> 
> Quante volte usiamo il concetto di merito, legandolo a fasi più o meno difficili della nostra vita? Ma il merito non c’entra apparentemente nulla con tutto questo, gli eventi sono governati dal caso, gli abissi imperscrutabili della nostra esistenza non contemplano il premio o la punizione immediata per quello che facciamo su questa terra, le cose succedono e basta, persone di buona volontà subiscono ogni sorta di oltraggi dalla vita, emeriti cialtroni magari sono fortunati, o viceversa, senza regola.
> Ma perchè allora parliamo di meriti? Perchè pensiamo che la nostra esistenza contempli dei bonus o sia governata da leggi meritocratiche?
> ...


Oggi, diversamente dal passato, lo percepiscono come un concetto ingannevole, se calato nella sfera delle relazioni in genere.

Io sento che (per me)dire: "io mi merito" equivale a dire "ho lavorato per.." 

E tutto automaticamente mi si blocca e mi fermo, e volendo ragionare da quel "ho lavorato per..." mi si presentano mille domande che mi aprono spazi e prospettive molto diverse rispetto a quella apparentemente semplice da cui ero partito


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

non credo assolutamente ai meriti in campo affettivo e sentimentale. sono credente quindi per tutto quel che concerne gli ambiti salute/malattia, incidenti, lutti et simili ho le mie convinzioni che esulano assolutamente dai meriti.

credo nel merito e nella meritocrazia solo sul lavoro ma...è più plausibile trovare un unicorno mentre si passeggia nei boschi


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Meritarsi di essere amati, meritarsi una persona, non meritarsi un tradimento, non meritarsi un trattamento, …..meritarsi come genere umano di estinguerci......
> 
> *Quante volte usiamo il concetto di merito, legandolo a fasi più o meno difficili della nostra vita? Ma il merito non c’entra apparentemente nulla con tutto questo, gli eventi sono governati dal caso, gli abissi imperscrutabili della nostra esistenza non contemplano il premio o la punizione immediata per quello che facciamo su questa terra, le cose succedono e basta, persone di buona volontà subiscono ogni sorta di oltraggi dalla vita, emeriti cialtroni magari sono fortunati, o viceversa, senza regola.*
> Ma perchè allora parliamo di meriti? Perchè pensiamo che la nostra esistenza contempli dei bonus o sia governata da leggi meritocratiche?
> ...


Vero anche se solo fino ad un certo punto. Non bisogna esagerare sennò si diventa fatalisti. "Chi semina raccoglie" purtroppo a volte non funziona (basta vedere tutto quello che è capitato al povero Giobbe), però è innegabile che aumenti le possibilità di ottenere ciò che si costruito nel tempo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Meritarsi di essere amati, meritarsi una persona, non meritarsi un tradimento, non meritarsi un trattamento, …..meritarsi come genere umano di estinguerci......
> 
> Quante volte usiamo il concetto di merito, legandolo a fasi più o meno difficili della nostra vita? Ma il merito non c’entra apparentemente nulla con tutto questo, gli eventi sono governati dal caso, gli abissi imperscrutabili della nostra esistenza non contemplano il premio o la punizione immediata per quello che facciamo su questa terra, le cose succedono e basta, persone di buona volontà subiscono ogni sorta di oltraggi dalla vita, emeriti cialtroni magari sono fortunati, o viceversa, senza regola.
> Ma perchè allora parliamo di meriti? Perchè pensiamo che la nostra esistenza contempli dei bonus o sia governata da leggi meritocratiche?
> ...


per fortuna invece i meriti contano molto nella vita, anche se non nell'ambito sentimentale e dei rapporti umani.
ma io penso che questo succeda perché non esiste più un sistema coerente e compatto che insegna l'umiltà e il valore della fatica e della perseveranza


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per fortuna invece i meriti contano molto nella vita, anche se non nell'ambito sentimentale e dei rapporti umani.
> ma io penso che questo succeda perché non esiste più un sistema coerente e compatto che insegna l'umiltà e il valore della fatica e della perseveranza


Il mio non era un ragionamento sull' impegno e sui suoi frutti. Per il quale, ovviamente, sono con te. Era una constatazione di come l'umanità tutta "pensi o meno di meritare" su cose che con i meriti centrano niente.

Sulla meritocrazia:
In linea teorica sono d'accordo che l'impegno e la perseveranza siano basilari ma constato anche come spesso i premi di merito (cioè la giustizia) siano merita utopia, in quanto in mano alle decisioni umane.
 Esempio pratico: conosco persone che sul posto di lavoro si fanno in 4, sottovalutatissime, mentre emeriti fannulloni, che però sono bravi a raccontarla facciano carriera. Bravi sì, ma a leccare il c.
Questo ovviamente non sminuisce il valore dell' impegno, ma non è una faccenda di automatismi.


----------



## brenin (31 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per fortuna invece i meriti contano molto nella vita, anche se non nell'ambito sentimentale e dei rapporti umani.
> ma io penso che questo succeda perché non esiste più un sistema coerente e compatto che insegna l'umiltà e il valore della fatica e della perseveranza


Quoto. ed alla perseveranza aggiungerei l'onestà di ammettere quando - soprattutto in ambito lavorativo - c'è qualcuno che ha più meriti/capacità di noi. E tutti questi pilastri da te citati ed a mio avviso fondamentali sono stati demoliti,in ambito lavorativo soprattutto, portando ad un "appiattimento"  generalizzato, con le note nefaste conseguenze del caso.


----------



## brenin (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mio non era un ragionamento sull' impegno e sui suoi frutti. Per il quale, ovviamente, sono con te. Era una constatazione di come *l'umanità tutta "pensi o meno di meritare" su cose che con i meriti centrano niente.
> *
> Sulla meritocrazia:
> In linea teorica sono d'accordo che l'impegno e la perseveranza siano basilari ma constato anche come spesso i premi di merito (cioè la giustizia) siano merita utopia, in quanto in mano alle decisioni umane.
> ...


Concordo,però c'è una sottilissima linea, a mio avviso, tra il meritarsi ed il volere, e sono proprio i singoli comportamenti che fanno poi alla fine capire di cosa effettivamente si tratta.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo,però c'è una sottilissima linea, a mio avviso, tra il meritarsi ed il volere, e sono proprio i singoli comportamenti che fanno poi alla fine capire di cosa effettivamente si tratta.


Non a caso ho parlato di "senso di giustizia"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mio non era un ragionamento sull' impegno e sui suoi frutti. Per il quale, ovviamente, sono con te. Era una constatazione di come l'umanità tutta "pensi o meno di meritare" su cose che con i meriti centrano niente.
> 
> Sulla meritocrazia:
> In linea teorica sono d'accordo che l'impegno e la perseveranza siano basilari ma constato anche come spesso i premi di merito (cioè la giustizia) siano merita utopia, in quanto in mano alle decisioni umane.
> ...



sono infatti d'accordo con te riguardo la prima parte 
purtroppo sono discorsi che si sentono fare molto spesso e nei quali in passato sono caduta pure io.

restringendo all'ambito lavorativo e in via del tutto generale (che non è proprio il tema del thread e non vorrei andare ot) sottolineo solo che al di fuori del settore pubblico le posizioni e quindi i meriti lavorativi spesso sono frutto della _capacità di vendita_ del singolo , che può essere sviluppata e potenziata (magari uscendo dalla zona di comfort )


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono infatti d'accordo con te riguardo la prima parte
> purtroppo sono discorsi che si sentono fare molto spesso e nei quali in passato sono caduta pure io.
> 
> restringendo all'ambito lavorativo e in via del tutto generale (che non è proprio il tema del thread e non vorrei andare ot) sottolineo solo che al di fuori del settore pubblico le posizioni e quindi i meriti lavorativi spesso sono frutto della *capacità di vendita* del singolo , che può essere sviluppata e potenziata (magari uscendo dalla zona di comfort )


Concordo, per quanto giustamente "vendita" non è sempre aderenza a "valore".


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per fortuna invece i meriti contano molto nella vita, anche se non nell'ambito sentimentale e dei rapporti umani.
> ma io penso che questo succeda perché non esiste più un sistema coerente e compatto che insegna l'umiltà e il valore della fatica e della perseveranza


io non escluderei così velocemente neanche l'ambito sentimentale... certo, anche lì conta pure il caso, ma non solo.


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> io non escluderei così velocemente neanche l'ambito sentimentale... certo, anche lì conta pure il caso, ma non solo.


Io credo che chiunque meriti di essere amato, di essere ben voluto, di avere nella propria vita le gioie e la serenità e il calore che solo un altro essere umano può darci, ma non può essere una pretesa.
Tante volte ho sentito dire "io merito" proprio come se lo si pretendesse, no...tu non meriti, ti va semplicemente fatta bene se accade. E se succede sii grato.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che chiunque meriti di essere amato, di essere ben voluto, di avere nella propria vita le gioie e la serenità e il calore che solo un altro essere umano può darci, *ma non può essere una pretesa.*
> Tante volte ho sentito dire "io merito" proprio come se lo si pretendesse, no...tu non meriti, ti va semplicemente fatta bene se accade. E se succede sii grato.


Su questo concordo. Ma avere una buona autostima ed essere sensibili, intelligenti ed amorevoli nella propria vita di tutti i giorni può aumentare le probabilità di non accoppiarsi ad una merda. Certo, non ti da nessuna garanzia, perchè come in tutte le cose il caso (caos) ha sempre la possibilità di rimescolare le carte.


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Su questo concordo. Ma avere una buona autostima ed essere sensibili, intelligenti ed amorevoli nella propria vita di tutti i giorni può aumentare le probabilità di non accoppiarsi ad una merda. Certo, non ti da nessuna garanzia, perchè come in tutte le cose il caso (caos) ha sempre la possibilità di rimescolare le carte.


Certo, ma resta che non puoi prentendere...
Poi oh, le sfighe nella vita capitano, puoi avere tutta l'autostima del mondo, essere intelligente e sensibile e incappare in un perfetto stronzo, magari ben mascherato.
Cose che purtroppo succedono...


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo, ma resta che non puoi prentendere...
> Poi oh, le sfighe nella vita capitano, puoi avere tutta l'autostima del mondo, essere intelligente e sensibile e incappare in un perfetto stronzo, magari ben mascherato.
> Cose che purtroppo succedono...


Eh certo!


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo, *ma resta che non puoi prentendere*...
> Poi oh, le sfighe nella vita capitano, puoi avere tutta l'autostima del mondo, essere intelligente e sensibile e incappare in un perfetto stronzo, magari ben mascherato.
> Cose che purtroppo succedono...


Eh lo so... 
Capita si... diciamo che se hai le qualità che dicevo, tendi ad evitare subito i conclamati, e se il caso ti mette sulla strada uno di quelli ben mascherati, non ci metti troppo tempo a sfancularlo come merita.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Perché pretendere....?
Mi suona come un cliente che ha pagato in anticipo un prestazione...


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché pretendere....?
> Mi suona come un cliente che ha pagato in anticipo un prestazione...



Ciao

perché alla base c'è lo schema che io dò, allora devo ricevere ... 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché alla base c'è lo schema che io dò, allora devo ricevere ...
> 
> ...


.. Ma questo è uno schema mercantile, non funziona con le relazioni affettive secondo me...
Io pretendo il mio posto allo stadio se me lo sono scelto su internet e anticipatamente pagato...


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ma questo è uno schema mercantile, non funziona con le relazioni affettive secondo me...
> Io pretendo il mio posto allo stadio se me lo sono scelto su internet e anticipatamente pagato...



Ciao

è uno schema che in parte lo impariamo anche per le relazioni affettive. 
Quanti genitori non rafforzano o puniscono con il gioco dell'attenzione?
Che può ben essere interpretato con "ho fatto il cattivo, ora mamma non mi vuole più bene" ... 

Non sto dicendo che sia giusto. Sto tentando di dare una spiegazione del perché per alcuni è così. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo tutto. E aggiungo alcune riflessioni.Credo che in qualche modo l'educazione formi questo pensiero perché realmente l'impegno, la perseveranza portano buoni risultati.
> Però c'è come un trasferimento di questo principio all'ambito della realizzazione dei desideri, ma con un'aspettativa automatica. Ovvero se io sono brava tutto andrà bene. Ed è questo che non sempre accade e delude.
> In effetti anch'io ho avuto aspettative almeno di non avere cose negative, di non essere ingannata.
> La cosa che più mi irrita è invece il merito che viene attribuito solo a se stessi. Quindi IO MERITO il lavoro, l'amore , il successo dando per  scontato che gli altri no.
> Ma *il peggio è considerare che ci sia chi non merita perché non possiede cultura o capacità e chi non merita non abbia diritto a nulla.*


però il concetto le merito mi pare assai costruttivo e stimolante . cosa opponi dovendo educare all'impegno , studio e lavoro?


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> però il concetto le merito mi pare assai costruttivo e stimolante . cosa opponi dovendo educare all'impegno , studio e lavoro?


Concordo.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> però il concetto le merito mi pare assai costruttivo e stimolante . cosa opponi dovendo educare all'impegno , studio e lavoro?


Ma raccontare che saremmo comunque premiati, non è forse una bugia?


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma raccontare che saremmo comunque premiati, non è forse una bugia?


non so.
 a mia figlia ho sempre insegnato a lavorare per avere le cose e di mettersi pure nelle condizioni di farlo con passione.anche se non è scontato che ci sia il premio e non è questo il valore a cui puntare.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so.
> a mia figlia ho sempre insegnato a lavorare per avere le cose e di mettersi pure nelle condizioni di farlo con passione.anche se non è scontato che ci sia il premio e non è questo il valore a cui puntare.


Infatti non ci si impegna per il premio, lo si fa perchè l'impegno stesso è un valore.
E' solo il sentire comune (inesatto) che ci induce a credere che all'impegno corrisponda certezza di merito.
Invece è solo certezza di valore.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma raccontare che saremmo comunque premiati, non è forse una bugia?


Non c'è nessuna garanzia, ma le probabilità aumentano di tanto... se studi, ti laurei bene, ti specializzi, avrai molte più possibilità nella vita di una persona con poca scolarizzazione. Nessuna certezza, ma questo vale per qualsiasi cosa della vita.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> però il concetto le merito mi pare assai costruttivo e stimolante . cosa opponi dovendo educare all'impegno , studio e lavoro?


Qui si aprirebbe il discorso sulla motivazione intrinseca ed estrinseca.

Impegnarsi a migliorare se stessi e le proprie conoscenze è già premiante, può avere anche un riscontro esterno o no.
Conoscere l'opera del Leopardi può non avere un riscontro esterno se si frequenta un ambiente che non lo apprezza, così come riuscire a capire il senso artistico di filmarsi mentre ci si incontra con il proprio uomo sulla grande muraglia, anche se poveri di spirito pensano che avrebbero potuto restare a casa e trovarsi in cucina :carneval:, ma dà indubbiamente una soddisfazione interiore anche se non procurasse alcun apprezzamento.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *Infatti non ci si impegna per il premio,* lo si fa perchè l'impegno stesso è un valore.
> E' solo il sentire comune (inesatto) che ci induce a credere che all'impegno corrisponda certezza di merito.
> Invece è solo certezza di valore.


in realtà non so chi possa pensare alla certezza di merito


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si aprirebbe il discorso sulla motivazione intrinseca ed estrinseca.
> 
> Impegnarsi a migliorare se stessi e le proprie conoscenze è già premiante, può avere anche un riscontro esterno o no.
> Conoscere l'opera del Leopardi può non avere un riscontro esterno se si frequenta un ambiente che non lo apprezza, così come riuscire a capire il senso artistico di filmarsi mentre ci si incontra con il proprio uomo sulla grande muraglia, anche se poveri di spirito pensano che avrebbero potuto restare a casa e trovarsi in cucina :carneval:, ma dà indubbiamente una soddisfazione interiore anche se non procurasse alcun apprezzamento.


non ho capito


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti non ci si impegna per il premio, lo si fa perchè l'impegno stesso è un valore.
> E' solo il sentire comune (inesatto) che ci induce a credere che all'impegno corrisponda certezza di merito.
> Invece è solo certezza di valore.


Siamo un po' kantiani.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo un po' kantiani.


un pochino di kantonate ne prendo pure io


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti non ci si impegna per il premio, lo si fa perchè l'impegno stesso è un valore.
> E' solo il sentire comune (inesatto) che ci induce a credere che all'impegno corrisponda certezza di merito.
> *Invece è solo certezza di valore*.


dato che non capisco a fondo.. puoi spiegarlo con parole... mie?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito


Tu sei contenta di capire l'arte della tizia vestita di rosso, seduta immobile al Moma anche se io penso che ci prenda per il culo.
Benché tu abbia quella competenza e non ti faccia guadagnare alcun merito presso di me sei contenta lo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> dato che non capisco a fondo.. puoi spiegarlo con parole... mie?


Anche se per gli altri non capisci niente, sei contento di quello che capisci.


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma raccontare che saremmo comunque premiati, non è forse una bugia?


I miei genitori mi hanno sempre detto che comportarmi bene, studiare e portare buoni voti, lavorare bene, etc...è un mio dovere e in quanto dovere non era previsto nessun premio.
Punizione quando andavo male (ad esempio), ma se andavo bene non c'era al contrario un premio. 
E mi hanno anche sempre insegnato quindi che dalle persone non devo aspettarmi nulla, solo di usare il rispetto che è dovuto a chiunque.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei contenta di capire l'arte della tizia vestita di rosso, seduta immobile al Moma anche se io penso che ci prenda per il culo.
> Benché tu abbia quella competenza e non ti faccia guadagnare alcun merito presso di me sei contenta lo stesso.


perdonami ma perché dovrei avere dei meriti presso di te, è un discorso che esula dall'essenza del merito che ho in mente io.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche se per gli altri non capisci niente, sei contento di quello che capisci.


ho capito ora .. 
però se mi spingo oltre, devo dedurne che elimino totalmente ogni possibilità di confronto con gli altri, orientata al mio miglioramento... io capisco e basta, sono contento così, basto a me stesso.. tu esisti se mi pare, e quando mi pare, e cioè quando non mi apprezzi, allora non esisti più..

suona più o meno così...??


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> dato che non capisco a fondo.. puoi spiegarlo con parole... mie?


Rileggi la prima riga che hai quotato del mio post e riflettici.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I miei genitori mi hanno sempre detto che comportarmi bene, studiare e portare buoni voti, lavorare bene, etc...*è un mio dovere e in quanto dovere non era previsto nessun premio.*
> Punizione quando andavo male (ad esempio), ma se andavo bene non c'era al contrario un premio.
> E mi hanno anche sempre insegnato quindi che dalle persone non devo aspettarmi nulla, solo di usare il rispetto che è dovuto a chiunque.


E come ti hanno motivato l'adesione a questo dovere?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Rileggi la prima riga che hai quotato del mio post e riflettici.


ci ho riflettuto ma non ci arrivo... 

chiedo anche a te se ho capito bene, e ti riporto quanto ho scritto sopra a Brunetta, se vuoi rispondimi, sennò va bene lo stesso.... :


 però se mi spingo oltre, devo dedurne che elimino totalmente ogni possibilità di confronto con gli altri, orientata al mio miglioramento... io capisco e basta, sono contento così, basto a me stesso.. tu esisti se mi pare, e quando mi pare, e cioè quando non mi apprezzi, allora non esisti più..

 suona più o meno così...??


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami ma perché dovrei avere dei meriti presso di te, è un discorso che esula dall'essenza del merito che ho in mente io.


Capisco che il mio umorismo è particolare, ma era per esemplificare la soddisfazione intrinseca che prescinde dal trovare un riscontro esterno benché meritato.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ho capito ora ..
> però se mi spingo oltre, devo dedurne che elimino totalmente ogni possibilità di confronto con gli altri, orientata al mio miglioramento... io capisco e basta, sono contento così, basto a me stesso.. tu esisti se mi pare, e quando mi pare, e cioè quando non mi apprezzi, allora non esisti più..
> 
> suona più o meno così...??



No.
Significa che la motivazione è intrinseca non che non ci sia interesse per gli altri. Anzi l'interesse e la conseguente comprensione degli altri può dare, e a me ne dà, una soddisfazione intrinseca, anche se gli altri non hanno alcun interesse a essere compresi da me.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> *I miei genitori mi hanno sempre detto che *comportarmi bene, studiare e portare buoni voti, lavorare bene, etc...è un mio dovere e in quanto dovere non era previsto nessun premio.
> Punizione quando andavo male (ad esempio), ma se andavo bene non c'era al contrario un premio.
> E mi hanno anche sempre insegnato quindi che dalle persone non devo aspettarmi nulla, solo di usare il rispetto che è dovuto a chiunque.


dico a mia figlia ho insegnato, dici i miei genitori hanno insegnato....
il confronto sui due ruoli base della vita e la consapevolezza di un'enorme responsabilità che ti assumi al momento in cui metti al mondo una persona che da te dovrà apprendere regole e valori.
e non te lo insegna nessuno, cioè ...se sei fortunato sì , io ad esempio non lo sono stata ma mi sono impegnata con istinto naturale.
ma perché ho fatto questo discorso:singleeye:?


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E come ti hanno motivato l'adesione a questo dovere?


Dicendo che è così e basta. 
I genitori a volte non spiegano, ti devi far andare bene quello che è detto. Come se fosse "legge", mica ci si discute sopra.
Almeno i miei...


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> dico a mia figlia ho insegnato, dici i miei genitori hanno insegnato....
> il confronto sui due ruoli base della vita e la consapevolezza di un'enorme responsabilità che ti assumi al momento in cui metti al mondo una persona che da te dovrà apprendere regole e valori.
> e non te lo insegna nessuno, cioè ...se sei fortunato sì , io ad esempio non lo sono stata ma mi sono impegnata con istinto naturale.
> ma perché ho fatto questo discorso:singleeye:?


Se non lo sai tu...


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ci ho riflettuto ma non ci arrivo...
> 
> chiedo anche a te se ho capito bene, e ti riporto quanto ho scritto sopra a Brunetta, se vuoi rispondimi, sennò va bene lo stesso.... :
> 
> ...


L'impegno verso un risultato ha come premio il risultato ma è primariamente esso stesso (l'impegno) un valore.
Di non trascurabile entità.
Le motivazioni che ci spingono verso qualcosa non sono quasi mai tese a quel qualcosa a prescindere, ma spesso hanno a che fare col modo con cui ottenerlo, perciò quasi sempre un risvolto etico.
Alias conquistare denaro con una rapina non è come guadagnarlo con il duro lavoro.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Significa che la motivazione è intrinseca non che non ci sia interesse per gli altri. Anzi l'interesse e la conseguente comprensione degli altri può dare, e a me ne dà, una soddisfazione intrinseca, anche se gli altri non hanno alcun interesse a essere compresi da me.


no scusa.. devi rovesciare.. sennò non ti seguo... il ragionamento è esattamente capovolto e il soggetto attivo diventa passivo e viceversa

tu parli di tua comprensione degli altri, e interesse o meno degli altri a essere compresi da te...

io parlo di esser IO compreso dagli altri, e nel caso a comprendere i motivi della loro non comprensione, oppure "bastare a me stesso"

per come la senti dentro, me la devi riformulare così...


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *L'impegno* verso un risultato ha come premio il risultato ma è primariamente esso stesso (l'impegno) un valore.
> Di non trascurabile entità.
> Le motivazioni che ci spingono verso qualcosa non sono quasi mai tese a quel qualcosa a prescindere, ma spesso hanno a che fare col modo con cui ottenerlo, perciò quasi sempre un risvolto etico.
> Alias conquistare denaro con una rapina non è come guadagnarlo con il duro lavoro.


ma scusa.. riprendo il tuo post iniziale... e lo traduco nelle situazioni che hai prefigurato...

L'impegno a essere amati, a non essere traditi....

e qui ci sono... è un valore, e ci sono anche qui

Io mi impegno a non essere tradito (risultato), non tradendo... (per esempio)
o mi impegno a essere amato (risultato) amando a mia volta (per esempio)...

quindi si ritorna pari pari sul mercantile... il mio impegno è semplicemente il "prezzo" che pago per il risultato.. 

e se vengo tradito..? chissenefrega, io ho pagato, l'impegno ce l'ho messo, scemo l'altro che non ha saputo vedere quanto io abbia pagato e mi sia impegnato..

mi perdo qualcosa o devo prenotare il neurologo...???


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma scusa.. riprendo il tuo post iniziale... e lo traduco nelle situazioni che hai prefigurato...
> 
> L'impegno a essere amati, a non essere traditi....
> 
> ...


Ma no, non c'entra il tradimento e gli impegni verso ...... non deve essere per forza contorto, il ragionamento.
Parti dalle definizioni.
Merito
Valore
Aspettativa


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

*...*

.. mi sa che da questa discussione comincio anche a capire molto bene il senso di "pena" che qualcuno diceva di aver provato in relazione all'amante del proprio compagno/a.... ora capisco molto bene...........


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Ma no, non c'entra il tradimento e gli impegni verso ...... non deve essere per forza contorto, il ragionamento.
> Parti dalle definizioni.
> Merito
> Valore
> Aspettativa


mi spiace Sleen.. io parto da terreni molto più polverosi... 
e comunque.. per quel poco che posso aver capito,  ho capito abbastanza!


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

*in merito al merito*

Io sono in controtendenza allora! Penso che non aver meriti implichi il non aver colpe e dunque abbandonarsi al fatalismo.
Tralasciando l ambito lavorativo ed entrando in quello sentimentale ritengo che il merito sia da ascrivere a chi conoscendo se stesso scelga l altro con consapevolezza, perché va bene l amore ma se sono una che cerca progettualità è perfettamente inutile che voglia metter le briglie al traditore seriale e viceversa. Se sono infedele di natura ho la colpa di ingannare chi sta credendo in un rapporto a due.
Questo in linea di principio, poi i rapporti sono assai più  complessi per carità,  però  chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta mi pare dicesse shakespear per rimandare al detto di sienne.
E aggiungo che la botta di culo è sempre e comunque auspicabile nei rapporti ma (citazioni a go go oggi) la sfortuna non è esser amati, il dramma è non amare


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io sono in controtendenza allora! Penso che non aver meriti implichi il non aver colpe e dunque abbandonarsi al fatalismo.
> Tralasciando l ambito lavorativo ed entrando in quello sentimentale ritengo che il merito sia da ascrivere a chi conoscendo se stesso scelga l altro con consapevolezza, perché va bene l amore ma se sono una che cerca progettualità è perfettamente inutile che voglia metter le briglie al traditore seriale e viceversa. Se sono infedele di natura ho la colpa di ingannare chi sta credendo in un rapporto a due.
> Questo in linea di principio, poi i rapporti sono assai più  complessi per carità, * però  chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta* mi pare dicesse shakespear per rimandare al detto di sienne.
> E aggiungo che la botta di culo è sempre e comunque auspicabile nei rapporti ma (citazioni a go go oggi) la sfortuna non è esser amati, il dramma è non amare


Lo spirito più genuino di questo 3d non stà sulla bontà o meno della consapevolezza e l'impegno, sui quali siamo più o meno tutti d'accordo.

Stà nella constatazione che c' è chi nella sua vita sentimentale e nel resto raccoglie tempesta senza aver seminato vento.


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo spirito più genuino di questo 3d non stà sulla bontà o meno della consapevolezza e l'impegno, sui quali siamo più o meno tutti d'accordo.
> 
> Stà nella constatazione che c' è chi nella sua vita sentimentale e nel resto raccoglie tempesta senza aver seminato vento.


Ma per me seminare vento vuol dire aver scelto male secondo i propri bisogni perché do le attenuanti a rapporti "datati" ma oggigiorno conviviamo persino prima di sposarci e non veder i difetti é voler non vederli perdonami.
Io non concepisco che il collega sia stato fidanzato 10 anni per poi separarsi dopo 1 anno, cosa è cambiato in Quell anno,


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo spirito più genuino di questo 3d non stà sulla bontà o meno della consapevolezza e l'impegno, sui quali siamo più o meno tutti d'accordo.
> 
> *Stà nella constatazione che c' è chi nella sua vita sentimentale e nel resto raccoglie tempesta senza aver seminato vento*.


ma infatti sta in questo la differenza: un conto è parlare di "merito" associato ad impegno, volontà e valori nei campi lavorativi o pratici. e lì siamo tutti d'accordo.
un conto è parlare di "merito" in ambito sentimentale o di vita...

ad esempio, a me è capitato di sentir dire a chi ha avuto una disgrazia o una sfortuna "io non me lo meritavo".. perchè gli altri sì? è lì che il discorso dei "meriti non regge". secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma per me seminare vento vuol dire aver scelto male secondo i propri bisogni perché do le attenuanti a rapporti "datati" ma oggigiorno conviviamo persino prima di sposarci e non veder i difetti e voler non vederli perdonami.
> Io non concepisco che il collega sia stato fidanzato 10 anni per poi separarsi dopo 1 anno, cosa è cambiato in Quell anno,


Quoto
.. uno dei maggiori problemi degli agricoltori con cui ho a che fare, per motivi professionali, è infatti individuare in modo molto preciso  il terreno adatto dove impiantare un certo tipo di vitigno... 
Nonché curarlo sistematicamente, e osservarne tutte le mutazioni nel corso del tempo...


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma infatti sta in questo la differenza: un conto è parlare di "merito" associato ad impegno, volontà e valori nei campi lavorativi o pratici. e lì siamo tutti d'accordo.
> un conto è parlare di "merito" in ambito sentimentale o di vita...
> 
> ad esempio, a me è capitato di sentir dire a chi ha avuto una disgrazia o una sfortuna "io non me lo meritavo".. perchè gli altri sì? è lì che il discorso dei "meriti non regge". secondo me.


Hai capito perfettamente.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma per me seminare vento vuol dire aver scelto male secondo i propri bisogni perché do le attenuanti a rapporti "datati" ma oggigiorno conviviamo persino prima di sposarci e non veder i difetti e voler non vederli perdonami.
> Io non concepisco che il collega sia stato fidanzato 10 anni per poi separarsi dopo 1 anno, cosa è cambiato in Quell anno,


Non credo che la responsabilità sia sempre nelle nostre scelte,( non che spesso non lo sia eh). 
Fa parte di quel concetto deterministico, se vogliamo, che associa sempre causa effetto non solo ai fenomeni naturali ma anche alla nostra vita, dove purtroppo o per fortuna le cose non stanno proprio così.


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai capito perfettamente.


infatti non capisco come si fa a mettere sullo stesso piano i meriti come moneta di scambio in cambio di "felicità affettiva" con i meriti=gratificazioni lavorative. 

tra l'altro la questione dei "meriti" è poi il motore che instilla quell'atteggiamento di "stare in credito nei confronti della vita" che in alcune situazioni è deleterio. penso ad esempio ad una persona a me vicina e cara, che ha perso la madre molto giovane, ha avuto tanti problemi in famiglia e il suo atteggiamento nei confronti della vita è di attesa.
totalmente passivo, lei aspetta, sta lì. della serie "io ho già dato in negativo, quindi ora mi spetta x y z" .
e non funziona così..


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti non capisco come si fa a mettere sullo stesso piano i meriti come moneta di scambio in cambio di "felicità affettiva" con i meriti=gratificazioni lavorative.
> 
> tra l'altro la questione dei "meriti" è poi il motore che instilla quell'atteggiamento di "stare in credito nei confronti della vita" che in alcune situazioni è deleterio. penso ad esempio ad una persona a me vicina e cara, che ha perso la madre molto giovane, ha avuto tanti problemi in famiglia e il suo atteggiamento nei confronti della vita è di attesa.
> totalmente passivo, lei aspetta, sta lì. della serie "io ho già dato in negativo, quindi ora mi spetta x y z" .
> e non funziona così..


Mi piaci sempre più.....


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi piaci sempre più.....


e la cosa è reciproca 

purtroppo ne conosco parecchia di gente che ragiona così.. ma quanti ne abbiamo letti anche qui, in passato? 

io sono stat* tradit*, ho sofferto, ho subito, quindi ora sono in credito per cui sono legittimato a fare x,y,z, perchè merito di essere felice.


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti non capisco come si fa a mettere sullo stesso piano i meriti come moneta di scambio in cambio di "felicità affettiva" con i meriti=gratificazioni lavorative.
> 
> tra l'altro la questione dei "meriti" è poi il motore che instilla quell'atteggiamento di "stare in credito nei confronti della vita" che in alcune situazioni è deleterio. penso ad esempio ad una persona a me vicina e cara, che ha perso la madre molto giovane, ha avuto tanti problemi in famiglia e il suo atteggiamento nei confronti della vita è di attesa.
> totalmente passivo, lei aspetta, sta lì. della serie "io ho già dato in negativo, quindi ora mi spetta x y z" .
> e non funziona così..


L'atteggiamento passivo è quanto di più deleterio possa esistere...
Qualcuno diceva che ognuno è artefice del suo destino...
E la passività non rende il destino migliore, anzi.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

*meriti/moneta di scambio*

Purtroppo sappiamo tutti che è cosi, e per molti.. Chi di noi non ha sentito a volte dire la fatidica frase: non me lo meritavo, con tutto quello che ho fatto per lui/lei..
Intendendo involontariamente mettere in luce un riscontro di natura affettiva atteso in base a quanto donato, e disatteso dai fatti


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo sappiamo tutti che è cosi, e per molti.. Chi di noi non ha sentito a volte dire la fatidica frase: non me lo meritavo, con tutto quello che ho fatto per lui/lei..
> Intendendo involontariamente mettere in luce un riscontro di natura affettiva atteso in base a quanto donato, e disatteso dai fatti


vediamo, a volte il non me lo meritavo si può  riferire al fatto  che a fronte del portare avanti il rapporto d'amore in maniera trasparente e sincera ci sia stato un tradimento.
questo è un classico, direi


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> vediamo, a volte il non me lo meritavo si può  riferire al fatto  che a fronte del portare avanti il rapporto d'amore in maniera trasparente e sincera ci sia stato un tradimento.
> questo è un classico, direi


Senza dover ogni volta andare sulla orlo del precipizio col tradimento.. Lo ha detto anche l altra sera a me mio suocero, parlando della moglie che si rifiuta di andare in giro con lui in città, e preferisce stare nel pollaio a governare le galline... Si dice molto spesso, basta farci caso


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Senza dover ogni volta andare sulla orlo del precipizio col tradimento.. Lo ha detto anche l altra sera a me mio suocero, parlando della moglie che si rifiuta di andare in giro con lui in città, e preferisce stare nel pollaio a governare le galline... Si dice molto spesso, basta farci caso


quando vuoi mollare qualcuno dici che per te è troppo "non ti merito...o come sono fatto male, o come sono fatto male"


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando vuoi mollare qualcuno dici che per te è troppo "non ti merito...o come sono fatto male, o come sono fatto male"


Si come quando avevo 18 anni e chiedevo a una ragazza se ci si metteva insieme, e mi rispondeva: la ragazza con cui starai sarà molto fortunata....

Ma vaffanculo, pietà di merda, guarda..
Se torno indietro con gli anni le mando a fare in culo tutte, li per li ne rimasi perfino lusingato
Deficiente che fui!!!!


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti non capisco come si fa a mettere sullo stesso piano i meriti come moneta di scambio in cambio di "felicità affettiva" con i meriti=gratificazioni lavorative.
> 
> tra l'altro la questione dei "meriti" è poi il motore che instilla quell'atteggiamento di "stare in credito nei confronti della vita" che in alcune situazioni è deleterio. penso ad esempio ad una persona a me vicina e cara, che ha perso la madre molto giovane, ha avuto tanti problemi in famiglia e il suo atteggiamento nei confronti della vita è di attesa.
> totalmente passivo, lei aspetta, sta lì. della serie "io ho già dato in negativo, quindi ora mi spetta x y z" .
> e non funziona così..


Ma appunto quello che descrivi tu è un atteggiamento passivo in cui mi affiDo alla sorte per cui non ho meriti mentre scelte attive determinano meriti e demeriti. Non scegliere è una colpa per me.


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma appunto quello che descrivi tu è un atteggiamento passivo in cui mi affiDo alla sorte per cui non ho meriti mentre scelte attive determinano meriti e demeriti. Non scegliere è una colpa per me.


no non intendevo affidarsi alla sorte.. intendevo l'atteggiamento di chi ritiene di essere in credito con la vita in quanto ha già pagato dei presunti debiti che non meritava.. in questo passivo.
concordo sul non scegliere come cosa non buona..


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no non intendevo affidarsi alla sorte.. intendevo l'atteggiamento di chi ritiene di essere in credito con la vita in quanto ha già pagato dei presunti debiti che non meritava.. in questo passivo.
> concordo sul non scegliere come cosa non buona..


Non so forse ci stiamo avvicinando alla stessa posizione, dico che perseguire amori "sbagliati" è una colpa. Se riesco cercherò  di argomentare meglio più tardi. Ora non ho sufficiente tempo me ne dispiaccio


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non so forse ci stiamo avvicinando alla stessa posizione, dico che perseguire amori "sbagliati" è una colpa. Se riesco cercherò  di argomentare meglio più tardi. Ora non ho sufficiente tempo me ne dispiaccio


ah ok, no io parlavo di altri ambiti. la persona a me cara ha un atteggiamento che si può definire come "tutto le è dovuto", in tutti i campi, per la serie: io ho già dato ora devo prendere.

e purtroppo non funziona cosi.

aspettiamo la tua argomentazione! è interessante


----------



## oro.blu (31 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Meritarsi di essere amati, meritarsi una persona, non meritarsi un tradimento, non meritarsi un trattamento, …..meritarsi come genere umano di estinguerci......
> 
> Quante volte usiamo il concetto di merito, legandolo a fasi più o meno difficili della nostra vita? Ma il merito non c’entra apparentemente nulla con tutto questo, gli eventi sono governati dal caso, gli abissi imperscrutabili della nostra esistenza non contemplano il premio o la punizione immediata per quello che facciamo su questa terra, le cose succedono e basta, persone di buona volontà subiscono ogni sorta di oltraggi dalla vita, emeriti cialtroni magari sono fortunati, o viceversa, senza regola.
> Ma perchè allora parliamo di meriti? Perchè pensiamo che la nostra esistenza contempli dei bonus o sia governata da leggi meritocratiche?
> ...


Meritavo quello che avevo dato e oggi merito ciò che ho causato.

In quale ordine non lo so. Se c'è una bilancia che governa il destino prima o poi l'equilibrio verrà ristabilito.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ok, no io parlavo di altri ambiti. la persona a me cara ha un atteggiamento che si può definire come "tutto le è dovuto", in tutti i campi, per la serie: io ho già dato ora devo prendere.
> 
> e purtroppo non funziona cosi.
> 
> aspettiamo la tua argomentazione! è interessante


Ci sono coppie dove uno dei duepensa di meritare tutto dall altro solo perché si occupa lui dei figli, o è lui che porta a casa la grana...
Se beccano le corna, vaglielo a spiegare tu, che forse quello che meritano sono esattamente quelle


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> no scusa.. devi rovesciare.. sennò non ti seguo... il ragionamento è esattamente capovolto e il soggetto attivo diventa passivo e viceversa
> 
> tu parli di tua comprensione degli altri, e interesse o meno degli altri a essere compresi da te...
> 
> ...


Ma figurati se penso di essere compresa! Come non penso di essere amata. Se capita è un regalo.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati se penso di essere compresa! Come non penso di essere amata. Se capita è un regalo.


Magari ce chi non ti comprende e gli piacerebbe comprendenti
O chi non Ti comprende e ti evita
Ma che fa, tutti uguali siamo
Tu di la, gli altri di qua
Va bene cosi Bruni


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Magari ce chi non ti comprende e gli piacerebbe comprendenti
> O chi non Ti comprende e ti evita
> Ma che fa, tutti uguali siamo
> Tu di la, gli altri di qua
> Va bene cosi Bruni


Per me ti impegni per non capire.
Comunque non mi merito di essere capita, nonostante il mio impegno a farmi capire  :carneval:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie dove uno dei duepensa di meritare tutto dall altro solo perché si occupa lui dei figli, o è lui che porta a casa la grana...
> Se beccano le corna, vaglielo a spiegare tu, che forse quello che meritano sono esattamente quelle


Il discorso che ha introdotto Spleen sui meriti è diverso.
Certo che se commetto un'infrazione merito una multa. 
Se sono brava bella e buona non è che merito il principe azzurro.
Per quanto riguarda il tradimento non parlerei comunque di "meriti" anche se ti comporti male in casa. Quello è occhio per occhio!!


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ti impegni per non capire.
> Comunque non mi merito di essere capita, nonostante il mio impegno a farmi capire  :carneval:


probabilmente è come dici tu, il problema è solo mio, e cioè una mancanza di impegno a capire, e
 un ostinato impegno a non capire...

ci rifletterò, e (non) ti farò sapere..


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ok, no io parlavo di altri ambiti. la persona a me cara ha un atteggiamento che si può definire come "tutto le è dovuto", in tutti i campi, per la serie: io ho già dato ora devo prendere.
> 
> e purtroppo non funziona cosi.
> 
> aspettiamo la tua argomentazione! è interessante


Cara Banshee Senza finire nell escatologico intendo dire che abbiamo il libero arbitrio, scegliamo e quando scegliamo abbiamo il merito di aver scelto il meglio per noi. 
Quindi nel merito ho il merito di conoscermi e saper scegliere 
Poi come già detto, citando Fossati ,un'amore si costruisce e cazzo se si fa fatica a mettere le fondamenta e a non far castelli di sabbia che alla prima ondata vengono giù. 
Oh poi "stamm sotto o' cielo" mi diceva il mio ex napoletano e se arriva lo tsunami anche i castelli di pietra cascano.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

Inutile girarci intorno cercando altri punti di vista o definendo la materia in maniera filosofica.
Il merito è un comportamento acquisito nella maggior parte di noi e la mancata corrispondenza provoca frustrazioni nel soggetto e problematiche sociali a livello più ampio.
In un ambiente di lavoro, chi lavora bene dovrebbe essere premiato, con un aumento di stipendio, con dei premi aziendali (anche solo un Quota Club), con un avanzamento di carriera.
Se questo non accade, e porto l'esempio di imprese dove ad andare avanti sono figli di, amici di, amanti di lungo periodo si genera frustrazione e demotivazione nel dipendente, con un calo della produttività dello stesso.
In uno Stato, al comportamento virtuoso e onesto del cittadino dovrebbe corrispondere una tutela dello stesso da parte degli organi che lo amministrano. Quando questo non accade, lo Stato si degrada lentamente e subentrano i particolarismi.
In una coppia ci si aspetta una risposta dell'altro almeno pari alla nostra: se noi siamo sinceri, siamo convinti di meritarci la sincerità dell'altro, se noi colmiamo di attenzioni l'altro ci aspettiamo comunque una risposta adeguata alle nostre aspettative.
La cosa ha anche aspetti più prosaici, se vogliamo: una persona con delle caratteristiche estetiche che ritiene di livello superiore (trad.: una bella figa)può in alcuni casi aspettarsi un partner che riconosca tale merito (magari dovuto a tanta palestra e impegno oltre che a un bel po' di culo nel aver avuto il DNA giusto) e compensi in qualche modo l'offerta di livello superiore che viene proposta (spesso tale compensazione avviene economicamente...).
Il merito quindi può avere caratteristiche oggettive come soggettive, ma in nessun caso può venire escluso nelle relazioni, di cui diviene (giusto o sbagliato che sia) una componente fondamentale.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Io non vi capisco....Se ti(generico)do l'anima e non solo non apprezzi ma tradisci anche ,è logico che si dica "non me lo meritavo".Viene spontaneo,la prima cosa che si arriva a pensare....Quello che è importante per uscire dal meccanismo di merito/demerito al interno dei rapporti sentimentali almeno è ricordarsi sempre che erano scelte personali che hanno portato a darsi sempre di più....E poi chi ha avuto ha avuto,chi ha dato ha dato....Scordiamoci il passato....Avrò scritto una cazzata di certo...Non riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non vi capisco....Se ti(generico)do l'anima e non solo non apprezzi ma tradisci anche ,è logico che si dica "non me lo meritavo".Viene spontaneo,la prima cosa che si arriva a pensare....Quello che è importante per uscire dal meccanismo di merito/demerito al interno dei rapporti sentimentali almeno è ricordarsi sempre che erano scelte personali che hanno portato a darsi sempre di più....E poi chi ha avuto ha avuto,chi ha dato ha dato....Scordiamoci il passato....Avrò scritto una cazzata di certo...Non riesco a spiegarmi.



Ciao

no, non hai scritto una cazzata. 
Perché quello che definisce una relazione è anche la reciprocità ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2016)

in effetti si è corretti e trasparenti per indole e la reciprocità che ci si aspetterebbe è sempre dovuta alla naturalezza con la quale si vive in questo modo. non si pretende reciprocità, si pensa che sia la maniera più spontanea di vivere un rapporto.
scoprire che non è così è poi l'essenza del tradimento


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non vi capisco....Se ti(generico)do l'anima e non solo non apprezzi ma tradisci anche ,è logico che si dica "non me lo meritavo".Viene spontaneo,la prima cosa che si arriva a pensare....Quello che è importante per uscire dal meccanismo di merito/demerito al interno dei rapporti sentimentali almeno è ricordarsi sempre che erano scelte personali che hanno portato a darsi sempre di più....E poi chi ha avuto ha avuto,chi ha dato ha dato....Scordiamoci il passato....Avrò scritto una cazzata di certo...Non riesco a spiegarmi.


Eh.. Si.. Lo dico anche io da ieri che noto che è una cosa tranquillamente umana e diffusa, ma probabilmente non è cosi per tutti, o c'è imbarazzo ad ammetterlo, non so...


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti si è corretti e trasparenti per indole e la reciprocità che ci si aspetterebbe è sempre dovuta alla naturalezza con la quale si vive in questo modo. non si pretende reciprocità, si pensa che sia la maniera più spontanea di vivere un rapporto.
> scoprire che non è così è poi l'essenza del tradimento


Bellissimo intervento.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2016)

Molti di voi, secondo me confondono il merito con le aspettative, che sono due cose diverse, separate dal concetto di casualità e gratuità che sta alla base del 3d. 
Beati quanti credono di controllare agevolmente la loro vita, e ve lo dice una persona che ha fatto dell' impegno quasi una bandiera.
D' ora in poi mi limiterò a far notare, quanto e quando qualcuno la userà, secondo me a sproposito, la parola "merito".


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Molti di voi, secondo me confondono il merito con le aspettative, che sono due cose diverse, separate dal concetto di casualità e gratuità che sta alla base del 3d.
> Beati quanti credono di controllare agevolmente la loro vita, e ve lo dice una persona che ha fatto dell' impegno quasi una bandiera.
> D' ora in poi mi limiterò a far notare, quanto e quando qualcuno la userà, secondo me a sproposito, la parola "merito".


quoto :up::up:


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non vi capisco....Se ti(generico)do l'anima e non solo non apprezzi ma tradisci anche ,è logico che si dica "non me lo meritavo".Viene spontaneo,la prima cosa che si arriva a pensare....Quello che è importante per uscire dal meccanismo di merito/demerito al interno dei rapporti sentimentali almeno è ricordarsi sempre che erano scelte personali che hanno portato a darsi sempre di più....E poi chi ha avuto ha avuto,chi ha dato ha dato....Scordiamoci il passato....Avrò scritto una cazzata di certo...Non riesco a spiegarmi.


no, ti spieghi benissimo.. ma come dice Spleen, questo è "aspettativa", non "merito". 

io sono stata in una relazione violenta e ho avuto una brutta esperienza quindi "merito" di stare bene? no. non è che lo "merito" perchè ho già dato.... tutti "meritiamo" di stare bene 

il discorso che fai tu è sulle aspettative e sulla reciprocità.. almeno io ho capito così


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> no, ti spieghi benissimo.. ma come dice Spleen, questo è "aspettativa", non "merito".
> 
> io sono stata in una relazione violenta e ho avuto una brutta esperienza quindi "merito" di stare bene? no. non è che lo "merito" perchè ho già dato.... tutti "meritiamo" di stare bene
> 
> il discorso che fai tu è sulle aspettative e sulla reciprocità.. almeno io ho capito così


Però se io mi comporto bene,potrei anche aspettarmi e meritarmi un comportamento positivo dall'altra parte o no?


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Molti di voi, secondo me confondono il merito con le aspettative, che sono due cose diverse, separate dal concetto di casualità e gratuità che sta alla base del 3d.
> Beati quanti credono di controllare agevolmente la loro vita, e ve lo dice una persona che ha fatto dell' impegno quasi una bandiera.
> D' ora in poi mi limiterò a far notare, quanto e quando qualcuno la userà, secondo me a sproposito, la parola "merito".



Ciao

c'è una connessione, comunque ... 

me lo aspetto, perché me lo merito ... 


sienne


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però se io mi comporto bene,potrei anche aspettarmi e meritarmi un comportamento positivo dall'altra parte o no?


le aspettative sono normali, ma per me la meritocrazia esiste in ambito lavorativo (ma in Italia manco per il cà) e in ambito pratico, non nei rapporti affettivi.

allora io meritavo gli schiaffi? no. eppure me li sono presi... 
allo stesso modo, ora che ho sofferto "merito" di essere felice? perchè? perchè sto in credito con la vita? no..


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> le aspettative sono normali, ma per me la meritocrazia esiste in ambito lavorativo (ma in Italia manco per il cà) e in ambito pratico, non nei rapporti affettivi.
> 
> allora io meritavo gli schiaffi? no. eppure me li sono presi...
> allo stesso modo, ora che ho sofferto "merito" di essere felice? perchè? perchè sto in credito con la vita? no..


Dipende da come vedi la vita però.
Io mi comporto correttamente e penso di meritarmi un comportamento corretto.Poi che non succede mai è un'altra storia....:rotfl:!
Alla fine io son corretto per me stesso...tanto all'altri non frega mai un cazzo di come sei realmente,ti stanno intorno per come pensano tu sia.

Un giorno,forse,capirete...


----------



## Spot (1 Aprile 2016)

Non vi seguo neppure io (dopo una lettura approssimativa, quindi scusatemi se scrivo corbellerie).
Io (generico), ad esempio, mi "merito" di avere intorno a me un certo tipo di persone, che il mio darmi da fare sia gratificato etc. Ma non nel senso che il mondo sia in debito con me di qualcosa, ci mancherebbe. Ma nel senso che io devo trattarmi/trattare in un certo modo, in quanto buona fetta della vita che conduco dipende da che tipo di essere umano scelgo di essere. O almeno il suo nucleo.

Diciamo che io contrappongo l'idea di "merito" al non cedere all'arrendevolezza e al compromesso a ribasso. Un debito/credito di noi verso noi stessi insomma.

Sto distorcendo?


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Molti di voi, secondo me confondono il merito con le aspettative, che sono due cose diverse, separate dal concetto di casualità e gratuità che sta alla base del 3d.
> Beati quanti credono di controllare agevolmente la loro vita, e ve lo dice una persona che ha fatto dell' impegno quasi una bandiera.
> D' ora in poi mi limiterò a far notare, quanto e quando qualcuno la userà, secondo me a sproposito, la parola "merito".


Io non credo di governare agevolmente la mia vita proprio per niente ma riconoscere che siamo governati solo dal fato o provvidenza che sia lo trovo svilente. 
Io dico che bisogna saper scegliersi e avere culo.


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> le aspettative sono normali, ma per me la meritocrazia esiste in ambito lavorativo (ma in Italia manco per il cà) e in ambito pratico, non nei rapporti affettivi.
> 
> allora io meritavo gli schiaffi? no. eppure me li sono presi...
> allo stesso modo, ora che ho sofferto "merito" di essere felice? perchè? perchè sto in credito con la vita? no..


Perché  attraverso la sofferenza hai preso consapevolezza di cosa volessi in un rapporto di coppia e ora meriti la felicità mica è scontato far tesoro degli errori, c è chi persevera


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no, ti spieghi benissimo.. ma come dice Spleen, questo è "aspettativa", non "merito".
> 
> io sono stata in una relazione violenta e ho avuto una brutta esperienza quindi "merito" di stare bene? no. non è che lo "merito" perchè ho già dato.... tutti "meritiamo" di stare bene
> 
> il discorso che fai tu è sulle aspettative e sulla reciprocità.. almeno io ho capito così


Non è questione di dare per ricevere del bene secondo me.È umano che in risposta ad un comportamento onesto e trasparente si aspetti almeno di ricevere lo stesso comportamento.Che faccia stare bene o che faccia stare male è  un altro discorso.Non sempre la verità fa stare bene ma penso che quella ce la meritiamo tutti.Poi dipende da noi elaborarla e gestirla.Io ho sempre pensato che se mi comportassi bene ,avrei avuto altrettanto.
Mi ci è voluto del tempo per capire che così non era...Personalmente,e forse sbagliando,ho imparato a non aspettarmi niente ma anche a scoprirmi e dare col contagocce...Son esperienze.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non vi seguo neppure io (dopo una lettura approssimativa, quindi scusatemi se scrivo corbellerie).
> Io (generico), ad esempio, mi "merito" di avere intorno a me un certo tipo di persone, che il mio darmi da fare sia gratificato etc. Ma non nel senso che il mondo sia in debito con me di qualcosa, ci mancherebbe. Ma nel senso che io devo trattarmi/trattare in un certo modo, in quanto buona fetta della vita che conduco dipende da che tipo di essere umano scelgo di essere. O almeno il suo nucleo.
> 
> Diciamo che io contrappongo l'idea di "merito" al non cedere all'arrendevolezza e al compromesso a ribasso. Un debito/credito di noi verso noi stessi insomma.
> ...


mmh no non stai distorcendo... stai ponendo la questione su di te (generico) che ci sta e ha un senso.

il discorso che faccio è, detto alla buona, alla spicciola: "ho perso mia madre a 25 anni, non me lo meritavo, quindi ora merito di essere felice" ecco, per me non funziona così....primo, perchè chi è che se lo merita? le persone abiette? quelli che commettono reati? i terroristi? allora se esistesse la meritocrazia nella vita tutti i "cattivi" sarebbero puniti.

in ambito sentimentale: "ho sofferto e sono stata male, non me lo meritavo, quindi ora SICCOME MERITO DI ESSERE FELICE vado a letto con uno sposato con prole e cerco di portarlo via alla moglie e non voglio essere giudicata perchè SICCOME IO NON MERITAVO LE CORNA ALLORA ORA MERITO IL CREDITO". (ho fatto un esempio generico...)

edit: c'è gente così, io ne conosco. conosco persone che SICCOME hanno sofferto credono di poter fare ciò che vogliono perchè hanno già dato....


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Nel calcio si dice a volte: Gol sventato per merito del giocatore x che ha fatto quel tal movimento..
Il merito prevede sempre un riconoscimento esterno..?
E se il riconoscimento non c'è..?
Uno si dà merito da solo ?? Come funziona, a questo punto? È autoreferenziale?.....


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nel calcio si dice a volte: Gol sventato per merito del giocatore x che ha fatto quel tal movimento..
> Il merito prevede sempre un riconoscimento esterno..?
> E se il riconoscimento non c'è..?
> Uno si dà merito da solo ?? Come funziona, a questo punto? È autoreferenziale?.....


In occasione di merito autoreferenziale 
[video=youtube_share;feb2oiX6WuQ]http://youtu.be/feb2oiX6WuQ[/video]


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perché  attraverso la sofferenza hai preso consapevolezza di cosa volessi in un rapporto di coppia e ora meriti la felicità mica è scontato far tesoro degli errori, c è chi persevera


eh ok, su questo siamo d'accordo, sulle scelte, sul non scegliere, ma questa è un'altra cosa.

io parlo (basico) di: "ho sofferto e non me lo meritavo quindi ora tocca a me essere felice, fine della discussione."

parlo di questo atteggiamento che io vedo e riscontro spesso in chi mi è vicino....


----------



## Spot (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmh no non stai distorcendo... stai ponendo la questione su di te (generico) che ci sta e ha un senso.
> 
> il discorso che faccio è, detto alla buona, alla spicciola: "ho perso mia madre a 25 anni, non me lo meritavo, quindi ora merito di essere felice" ecco, per me non funziona così....primo, perchè chi è che se lo merita? le persone abiette? quelli che commettono reati? i terroristi? allora se esistesse la meritocrazia nella vita tutti i "cattivi" sarebbero puniti.
> 
> ...


Sì hai ragione, c'è gente così.
Oddio, ero così anche io. Beato, ingenuo egocentrismo.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2016)

Vedo che non mi sono spiegato.
Io non contesto le aspettative legittime di chi si impegna per un traguardo, lo faccio anch'io, sempre.
E qua alcuni si sono impegnati a fondo a sfondare una porta spalancata.:mexican:
Io contesto affermazioni del tipo:
-Non mi meritavo questo o quello dalla vita- Perchè sono surreali, la vita o il caso non sono ripiegati su di noi.
O affermazioni del tipo:
-L'umanità meriterebbe di estingursi- Perchè introduciamo un giudizio morale su elementi della vita che ci sono ignoti.

La parola è usata al 90% per fare affermazioni che con la meritocrazia centrano fava e hanno molto a che fare con la surreale nostra tendenza ad avere aspettative anche dove non è lecito o a stampare giudizi morali dove il funzionamento delle cose esula completamente.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmh no non stai distorcendo... stai ponendo la questione su di te (generico) che ci sta e ha un senso.
> 
> il discorso che faccio è, detto alla buona, alla spicciola: "ho perso mia madre a 25 anni, non me lo meritavo, quindi ora merito di essere felice" ecco, per me non funziona così....primo, perchè chi è che se lo merita? le persone abiette? quelli che commettono reati? i terroristi? allora se esistesse la meritocrazia nella vita tutti i "cattivi" sarebbero puniti.
> 
> ...


Perfetto.:up:
Ho scritto mentre postavi, meglio di me.


----------



## Spot (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedo che non mi sono spiegato.
> Io non contesto le aspettative legittime di chi si impegna per un traguardo, lo faccio anch'io, sempre.
> E qua alcuni si sono impegnati a fondo a sfondare una porta spalancata.:mexican:
> Io contesto affermazioni del tipo:
> ...


Ma avevo capito, spleen  E te la sottoscrivo tutta pure.
Semplicemente ho scritto di un (diverso) aspetto del significato di "merito" che, invece, per il mio sentire è molto reale.
A volte procedo ad associazioni nello scrivere.. non stavo confutando il vostro discorso 

Perdono!


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmh no non stai distorcendo... stai ponendo la questione su di te (generico) che ci sta e ha un senso.
> 
> il discorso che faccio è, detto alla buona, alla spicciola: "ho perso mia madre a 25 anni, non me lo meritavo, quindi ora merito di essere felice" ecco, per me non funziona così....primo, perchè chi è che se lo merita? le persone abiette? quelli che commettono reati? i terroristi? allora se esistesse la meritocrazia nella vita tutti i "cattivi" sarebbero puniti.
> 
> ...


Vabbe pero quello non sarebbe riconoscersi un merito ma avercela col mondo intero per aver subito un torto...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Stiamo dicendo tutti in modo diverso la stessa cosa, e abbiamo scisso il merito dalla aspettativa.
Ma ora andiamo sul concreto però..
Se quel bravo difensore che ha sventato il gol, la settimana dopo viene spedito in tribuna, cosa succede......?????


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vabbe pero quello non sarebbe riconoscersi un merito ma avercela col mondo intero per aver subito un torto...


E aver dei problemi mentali perché, per il mio sentire, la mia felicità non passa dalla vendetta.
Comunque credo che le posizioni siano inconciliabili. Io sostengo che c'è una componente di merito maggiore e una minore data dalla casualità nel corso degli eventi che ci capitano


----------



## Spot (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E aver dei problemi mentali perché, per il mio sentire, la mia felicità non passa dalla vendetta.
> Comunque credo che le posizioni siano inconciliabili. Io sostengo che c'è una componente di merito maggiore e una minore data dalla casualità nel corso degli eventi che ci capitano


Io invece sono convinta che la casualità conti molto di più... Ma sono sottigliezze, senza dati statistici alla mano


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perfetto.:up:
> Ho scritto mentre postavi, meglio di me.


a mio modesto parere sei stato chiarissimo  io poi scendo a livello terra terra per spiegarmi quando mi sento poco compresa


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo tutti in modo diverso la stessa cosa, e abbiamo scisso il merito dalla aspettativa.
> Ma ora andiamo sul concreto però..
> Se quel bravo difensore che ha sventato il gol, la settimana dopo viene spedito in tribuna, cosa succede......?????


non se lo meritava. ma stiamo parlando di sport, di lavoro per un calciatore professionista, di gioco per i dilettanti, ma comunque di un ambito in cui dovrebbe vigere la meritocrazia.

ma non capisco il nesso tra l'ambito sportivo/lavorativo/pratico e quello sentimentale.. continuo a non capire questo punto..

allora io sono brava e corretta sul lavoro e merito x, ma non arriva. qui è giusto il discorso di merito.

io sono brava bella e buona e ho sofferto quindi merito il principe azzurro (leggasi Tom Hardy o Vincent Cassell) che mi ama alla follia e mi sposa. non funziona così


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io invece sono convinta che la casualità conti molto di più... Ma sono sottigliezze, senza dati statistici alla mano


Bene, ma tieni presente nella lettura degli eventi che, come dicevano i latini, la fortuna aiuta gli audaci, voglio dire che apparenti botte di culo sono conseguenza di azioni pregresse. Mettiamola così. ..credo nel kharma


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

Ciao

secondo me, si fa un po' di confusione. 
Alla base c'è "die Weltanschauung". Di come io concepisco la realtà e il mondo. 
Se credo in una forza / ordine superiore, è una logica conseguenza che possa arrivare a pensare che x non me lo sono meritata, visto che mi sono comportata sempre in un determinato modo. È il senso di giustizia / ingiustizia in un ordine maggiore che prevale. Ma questo dipende in cosa si crede. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non se lo meritava. ma stiamo parlando di sport, di lavoro per un calciatore professionista, di gioco per i dilettanti, ma comunque di un ambito in cui dovrebbe vigere la meritocrazia.
> 
> ma non capisco il nesso tra l'ambito sportivo/lavorativo/pratico e quello sentimentale.. continuo a non capire questo punto..
> 
> ...


Per capirlo cambia il difensore con un coniuge, cambia il suo giocare bene con il comportarsi bene in coppia, e cambia la tribuna con le corna..


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per capirlo cambia il difensore con un coniuge, cambia il suo giocare bene con il comportarsi bene in coppia, e cambia la tribuna con le corna..


non credo esista la meritocrazia in ambito sentimentale, affettivo, amoroso, quindi per me è impossibile cambiare giocatore con coniuge.


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, si fa un po' di confusione.
> Alla base c'è "die Weltanschauung". Di come io concepisco la realtà e il mondo.
> ...


Sì!appunto, prendi la divina provvidenza manzoniana che pressapoco recita così :dio apparentemente ti manda una disgrazia ma in realtà ti sta preparando ad accogliere meglio quello che di bello ti accadrà. 
Quindi non abbiamo i mezzi per comprendere i piani divini. Il senso di giustizia divino non puo esser letto da noi umani.Però qui finiamo veramente nell escatologico:sonar:


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sì!appunto, prendi la divina provvidenza manzoniana che pressapoco recita così :dio apparentemente ti manda una disgrazia ma in realtà ti sta preparando ad accogliere meglio quello che di bello ti accadrà.
> Quindi non abbiamo i mezzi per comprendere i piani divini. Il senso di giustizia divino non puo esser letto da noi umani.Però qui finiamo veramente nell escatologico:sonar:



Ciao

vero. Ma non me la sento proprio a dire che è errato, quanto uno ha quella sensazione forte interiore di non essersi meritato ciò che gli sta accadendo o che gli è accaduto. A volte la disperazione ti porta a dare in mano ad una forza superiore il tuo destino, perché non ci capisci più nulla e non riesci a mettere ordine. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> non credo esista la meritocrazia in ambito sentimentale, affettivo, amoroso, quindi per me è impossibile cambiare giocatore con coniuge.


Il merito è già pacificamente archiviato, siamo alla aspettativa delusa...

Tu sai di meritare la maglia di titolare e sei in tribuna.. Che fai?


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmh no non stai distorcendo... stai ponendo la questione su di te (generico) che ci sta e ha un senso.
> 
> il discorso che faccio è, detto alla buona, alla spicciola: "ho perso mia madre a 25 anni, non me lo meritavo, *quindi ora merito di essere felice*" ecco, per me non funziona così....primo, perchè chi è che se lo merita? le persone abiette? quelli che commettono reati? i terroristi? allora se esistesse la meritocrazia nella vita tutti i "cattivi" sarebbero puniti.
> 
> ...


Secondo me stai mischiando il volersi bene (che comporta anche dirsi di "meritare" la felicità) con il giustificarsi sempre e comunque.

Però io credo che - davanti ad una disgrazia - uno giustamente dice "non me la merito". Anche se è evidente che non è una questione di meritocrazia. Perché non dovresti essere in contrapposizione con gli altri, nel volerti bene. 

E' difficile, lo sto capendo solo ora.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me stai mischiando il volersi bene (che comporta anche dirsi di "meritare" la felicità) con il giustificarsi sempre e comunque.
> 
> Però io credo che - davanti ad una disgrazia - uno giustamente dice "non me la merito". Anche se è evidente che non è una questione di meritocrazia. Perché non dovresti essere in contrapposizione con gli altri, nel volerti bene.
> 
> E' difficile, lo sto capendo solo ora.



..mi rendo conto proprio di non riuscire a spiegarmi. 

ok io dico "non me lo merito" e ci sta, è il dopo che non ci sta. siccome ho avuto una disgrazia e non me lo meritavo ora sono in credito..


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Ban, scusa però, tu hai detto pure un'altra cosa.... spè che la ripesco:



banshee ha detto:


> ma infatti sta in questo la differenza: un conto è parlare di "merito" associato ad impegno, volontà e valori nei campi lavorativi o pratici. e lì siamo tutti d'accordo.
> un conto è parlare di "merito" in ambito sentimentale o di vita...
> 
> *ad esempio, a me è capitato di sentir dire a chi ha avuto una disgrazia o una sfortuna "io non me lo meritavo".. perchè gli altri sì? è lì che il discorso dei "meriti non regge". secondo me*.


Non concordo


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ban, scusa però, tu hai detto pure un'altra cosa.... spè che la ripesco:
> 
> 
> 
> Non concordo



quindi c'è chi la merita la disgrazia e chi no?


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quindi c'è chi la merita la disgrazia e chi no?



Ciao

è una conclusione errata. Dire non me la merito, non include che un'altro se la meriti. 


sienne


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

Credo che la differenza tra aspettative e merito possa essere questa:
quando mi sposo io prometto di essere fedele e la mia aspettativa è che il mio partner lo sia altrettanto sulla base di una promessa che anche lui mi sta facendo in quel momento.
Se dopo anni mi tradisce, entra in gioco il merito, ovvero se l' essere rimasto  fedele alla promessa di anni fa mi aveva fatto sperare di essere ricambiato in pari misura, ovvero di aver acquisito il merito di un partner fedele, questo non è accaduto.
Il dover constatare che quel merito non esiste, costituisce ora per me un problema in quanto mette in discussione le aspettative del passato e le eventuali per il futuro.
Corretto?


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quindi c'è chi la merita la disgrazia e chi no?


No. Ci sono io che non le merito .

Il resto non so, ma guarda che ce lo aggiungi tu. Quasi come se la nostra tensione alla felicità vada necessariamente contro la felicità dell'altro.


Occhio che è un ragionamento pericoloso, l'ho sperimentato per benino sulla mia pelle....


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una conclusione errata. Dire non me la merito, non include che un'altro se la meriti.
> 
> ...


giusto, su questo concordo. io penso che nessuno meriti o non meriti nulla in campo affettivo, sentimentale o di vita...


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Ci sono io che non le merito .
> 
> Il resto non so, ma guarda che ce lo aggiungi tu. Quasi come se la nostra tensione alla felicità vada necessariamente contro la felicità dell'altro.
> 
> ...


non ti seguo.


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> giusto, su questo concordo. io penso che nessuno meriti o non meriti nulla in campo affettivo, sentimentale o di vita...



Ciao

non hai capito, mi sembra. 

Se io dico che le corna non me le sono meritate, non significa che intendo che altri se le meritano. 
Non c'è nessuna comparazione di merito in corso con altri. Solo ciò che c'è tra me e te ... 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ti seguo.


Secondo te, quante compressioni a me stessa ed alla mia felicità ho fatto per arrivare a non potere più manco respirare in casa?

L'ho permesso io, eh.  Con mio marito c'ero io, mica un'altra.

E ho ritenuto che la mia felicità, ove in antitesi, fosse secondaria rispetto alla sua. Lui non ha fatto altrettanto. Lui ha seguito la sua. Io no, dove l'ho ritenuta contro la sua l'ho compressa.

Il risultato un pochino lo conosci.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Per me, e chiudo, il punto concretamente è in 3 opzioni:

1 sono in tribuna, il mio merito non è riconosciuto, non voglio più giocare qui

2 sono in tribuna, forse potrei impegnarmi di più per questa squadra, e forse non merito come pensavo di esser titolare

3 sono in tribuna ed è giusto cosi , resto qui e continuo come prima (in pratica sono un fallito)


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non hai capito, mi sembra.
> 
> ...


io sono stata tradita ma non ho mai fatto una questione di merito/demerito, ovvero non ho mai pensato che c'entrassi io, che non me lo meritavo perchè ero brava buona bella e mi comportavo bene, ma ho pensato che lui ha scelto di fare sesso con un'altra donna perchè gli andava, perchè gli piaceva, perchè (forse) non gli importava più nulla di me, perchè era preda dei bassi istinti. 

io ragiono così.


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono stata tradita ma non ho mai fatto una questione di merito/demerito, ovvero non ho mai pensato che c'entrassi io, che non me lo meritavo perchè ero brava buona bella e mi comportavo bene, ma ho pensato che lui ha scelto di fare sesso con un'altra donna perchè gli andava, perchè gli piaceva, perchè (forse) non gli importava più nulla di me, perchè era preda dei bassi istinti.
> 
> io ragiono così.



Ciao

hai cambiato discorso, va bon. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai cambiato discorso, va bon.
> 
> ...


no non ho cambiato discorso. non condivido il tuo punto di vista.. non credo nel merito/demerito sulle corna.


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no non ho cambiato discorso. non condivido il tuo punto di vista.. non credo nel merito/demerito sulle corna.


Noi iniziamo a volerci bene dicendo che non ci meritiamo una cosa brutta.

Chiaro che il rischio di chi si ama troppo è quello di auto-giustificarsi tutto, pure ogni sorta di nefandezza. Ma non credo fosse questo il tema


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

Pensando alla mia storia, io non ho mai visto il mio merito valutando il tradimento.
Lei mi ha tradito per ragioni e volontà sue indipendentemente da me.
Ciò che invece è collegato al mio merito è l'atteggiamento di lei nei miei riguardi, una marcata mancanza di rispetto in molte occasioni che, quella sì, non pensavo affatto di meritare.
Il merito in questo caso era la mia evidente sincerità, la mia sofferenza, il mio amore residuo, e tutto quello che c'era stato di importante negli anni passati, compresa nostra figlia.
Tutto questo è stato secondario di fronte al desiderio dell'altro.
Il merito calpestato quindi non è che un modo per assicurarsi rancore e frustrazioni, dopo.
E questa dovrebbe essere una valutazione di cui tener conto per i nostri comportamenti nei confronti degli altri, se vogliamo evitare che questi sentimenti vengano rivolti verso di noi in altre occasioni.
Per ricostruire occorrerebbe una compensazione che restituisca valore al merito che ci attribuiamo, ovvero consoli la sofferenza, gratifichi l'amore, contraccambi la sincerità e dia valore al passato restituendo importanza al presente.
Altrimenti rancori e frustrazioni avvelenano pian piano il rapporto, rendendo vano qualsiasi tentativo.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma avevo capito, spleen  E te la sottoscrivo tutta pure.
> Semplicemente ho scritto di un (diverso) aspetto del significato di "merito" che, invece, per il mio sentire è molto reale.
> A volte procedo ad associazioni nello scrivere.. non stavo confutando il vostro discorso
> 
> Perdono!


Sì, ti meriti di essere pedonata.
Ps Sei molto bella.


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no non ho cambiato discorso. non condivido il tuo punto di vista.. non credo nel merito/demerito sulle corna.



Ciao

il mio pensiero a proposito non lo ho espresso. Ho solo scritto che capisco. 
Sono pure conclusioni tue ... 

Il discorso era, che se io dico che non me lo merito, ciò non implica necessariamente che altri se lo meritano. Cosa che tu hai affermato, invece. Qui sta la discordanza, non nel resto. 

Edit: corretto un errore che ho notato


sienne


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Noi iniziamo a volerci bene dicendo che non ci meritiamo una cosa brutta.
> 
> Chiaro che il rischio di chi si ama troppo è quello di auto-giustificarsi tutto, pure ogni sorta di nefandezza. Ma non credo fosse questo il tema


no, infatti. io sono stata con un uomo e ho avuto una storia non dissimile dalla tua, e quest'uomo mi diceva sempre che mi trattava male perchè me lo meritavo. che mi picchiava perchè me lo meritavo.

io non meritavo/demeritavo proprio niente. e rifiuto questo tipo di inclinazione, del "merito" perchè inserire i meriti nella vita sentimentale significa ANCHE parlare di demeriti (non può esistere una concezione di merito senza il demerito) e quindi legittimare comportamenti altrui sul merito/demerito.

se io (generico) dico "non meritavo le corna" l'altro può dire "sì che te le meritavi! mi trattavi male, mi ignoravi, mi facevi sentire bla bla" e questo porta una deresponsabilizzazione delle azioni personali in virtù di quello che uno fa che ingenera una reazione.

"non mi merito di essere trattata così" può diventare in certi casi e certe condizioni di vita "non merito di essere felice".

ecco


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*...*

E a questo punto la domanda potrebbe essere: se il nostro merito sta in ciò che diamo, quanto questo merito può o meno "resistere" nei suoi codici più profondi, in relazione a ciò che in quanto esseri umani abbiamo naturale aspettativa di ricevere?


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Noi iniziamo a volerci bene dicendo che non ci meritiamo una cosa brutta.
> 
> Chiaro che il rischio di chi si ama troppo è quello di auto-giustificarsi tutto, pure ogni sorta di nefandezza. Ma non credo fosse questo il tema


Credo che noi iniziamo a volerci bene quando sganciamo finalmente quello che ci accade da meccanismi fittizi e iniziamo a valutare le cose con il realismo dovuto.
Banshee ha centrato chiaramente il fatto di come il meccanismo di pensare di meritare o demeritare possa trasformarsi in una gabbia che ci imprigiona e ci impedisce di iniziare un percorso di consapevolezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Meritarsi di essere amati, meritarsi una persona, non meritarsi un tradimento, non meritarsi un trattamento, …..meritarsi come genere umano di estinguerci......
> 
> Quante volte usiamo il concetto di merito, legandolo a fasi più o meno difficili della nostra vita? Ma il merito non c’entra apparentemente nulla con tutto questo, gli eventi sono governati dal caso, gli abissi imperscrutabili della nostra esistenza non contemplano il premio o la punizione immediata per quello che facciamo su questa terra, le cose succedono e basta, persone di buona volontà subiscono ogni sorta di oltraggi dalla vita, emeriti cialtroni magari sono fortunati, o viceversa, senza regola.
> Ma perchè allora parliamo di meriti? Perchè pensiamo che la nostra esistenza contempli dei bonus o sia governata da leggi meritocratiche?
> ...


Non ho letto nulla, ho solo un paio di osservazioni rapide da fare.
La prima è che il merito con i sentimenti che provano gli altri per non non c'entra nulla, purtroppo o per fortuna.
La seconda è che il merito uno non può attribuirselo da solo. Comodo. I nostri meriti li decidono gli altri. Che ci stia bene o no. Io non credo proprio che ci sia qualcuno che possa dichiararsi imparziale giudice dei propri meriti.
Già è una fatica boia ammettere i propri demeriti, figuriamoci.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che noi iniziamo a volerci bene quando sganciamo finalmente quello che ci accade da meccanismi fittizi e iniziamo a valutare le cose con il realismo dovuto.
> Banshee ha centrato chiaramente il fatto di come* il meccanismo di pensare di meritare o demeritare possa trasformarsi in una gabbia che ci imprigiona e ci impedisce di iniziare un percorso di consapevolezza.*


esatto, esattamente così! anche perchè merito senza demerito non esiste  se lo merito vuol dire che non lo demerito, ma allora potrei anche non meritarlo? 
non credo che questo possa essere positivo e produttivo nelle relazioni, di qualsiasi natura esse siano. e soprattutto il conseguente step del "credito/debito" nei confronti di, o nei confronti della vita.

ribadisco che sul lavoro e tutti gli ambiti pratici sì.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *Credo che noi iniziamo a volerci bene quando sganciamo finalmente quello che ci accade da meccanismi fittizi e iniziamo a valutare le cose con il realismo dovuto.*
> Banshee ha centrato chiaramente il fatto di come il meccanismo di pensare di meritare o demeritare possa trasformarsi in una gabbia che ci imprigiona e ci impedisce di iniziare un percorso di consapevolezza.


Vero ma difficile.
Certi meccanismi sono acquisiti fin dall'infanzia, e per sganciarsi da essi occorre ben altro che la volontà di farlo o la consapevolezza della realtà delle cose.
Il realismo infatti può portare con sé senza il supporto di meccanismi alternativi nichilismo e disillusione, oltre a altri sentimenti non del tutto positivi.
In effetti il supporto della vita ultraterrena delle religioni monoteista ha il suo senso in questi casi.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho letto nulla, ho solo un paio di osservazioni rapide da fare.
> La prima è che il merito con i sentimenti che provano gli altri per non non c'entra nulla, purtroppo o per fortuna.
> La seconda è che il merito uno non può attribuirselo da solo. Comodo. I nostri meriti li decidono gli altri. Che ci stia bene o no. Io non credo proprio che ci sia qualcuno che possa dichiararsi imparziale giudice dei propri meriti.
> Già è una fatica boia ammettere i propri demeriti, figuriamoci.


E chi sono gli altri per decidere i miei meriti?
I miei meriti,da un certo punto in poi della mia vita li decido solo io,e ci mancherebbe pure.:up:


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho letto nulla, ho solo un paio di osservazioni rapide da fare.
> *La prima è che il merito con i sentimenti che provano gli altri per non non c'entra nulla, purtroppo o per fortuna.*
> La seconda è che *il merito uno non può attribuirselo da solo. Comodo. I nostri meriti li decidono gli altri. *Che ci stia bene o no. Io non credo proprio che ci sia qualcuno che possa dichiararsi imparziale giudice dei propri meriti.
> Già è una fatica boia ammettere i propri demeriti, figuriamoci.


perfetta, come sempre.

il secondo grassetto è quello che cercavo di spiegare da mezzora ..se io dico "non mi merito le corna" l'altro può dire "sì che te le meriti, per questo, questo e quest'altro motivo."


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi sono gli altri per decidere i miei meriti?
> I miei meriti,da un certo punto in poi della mia vita li decido solo io,e ci mancherebbe pure.:up:


eh ma se tua moglie ti tradisce (generico) e tu dici "io non lo merito", sulla base delle tue convinzioni su come sei tu e quello che tu fai, e lei risponde "sì che te lo meriti, perchè hai fatto x,y,z," si esce dal discorso di responsabilità del tradimento...!

cioè: io sto con te, scelgo di metterti le corna, non è questione di merito o demerito tuo, sennò allora se "te lo meriti" ho fatto bene? e quindi non c'è più un criterio oggettivo di valutazione del'azione perchè "se uno se lo merita" va bene?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ma se tua moglie ti tradisce (generico) e tu dici "io non lo merito", sulla base delle tue convinzioni su come sei tu e quello che tu fai, e lei risponde "sì che te lo meriti, perchè hai fatto x,y,z," si esce dal discorso di responsabilità del tradimento...!
> 
> cioè: io sto con te, scelgo di metterti le corna, non è questione di merito o demerito tuo, sennò allora se "te lo meriti" ho fatto bene? e quindi non c'è più un criterio oggettivo di valutazione del'azione perchè "se uno se lo merita" va bene?


Si ma dopo?
Tu cornificata per x y z che fai?
Valuti x y z oppure resti a prescindere nel tuo "merito" iniziale....?


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eh ma se tua moglie ti tradisce (generico) e tu dici "io non lo merito", sulla base delle tue convinzioni su come sei tu e quello che tu fai, e lei risponde "sì che te lo meriti, perchè hai fatto x,y,z," si esce dal discorso di responsabilità del tradimento...!
> 
> cioè: io sto con te, scelgo di metterti le corna, non è questione di merito o demerito tuo, sennò allora se "te lo meriti" ho fatto bene? e quindi non c'è più un criterio oggettivo di valutazione del'azione perchè "se uno se lo merita" va bene?


Si,ma a quel punto se tu generica,non stai benecon me , io mi merito di essere lasciato,non che finisci a pecora con omaggi floreali nelle natiche,cioè parliamone...


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma dopo?
> Tu cornificata per x y z che fai?
> Valuti x y z oppure resti a prescindere nel tuo "merito" iniziale....?


non credo negli x,y,z, non credo nel merito o demerito, non credo che mi metti le corna perchè lo merito o che mi hai messo le corna e io non l'ho meritato.

sono stata tradita in passato perché il mio lui aveva voglia di scopare un'altra donna, che lo meritassi o meno non lo so, so solo che io non l'ho accettato nè perdonato e non avendo nè figli nè vincoli alcun genere ho potuto lasciarlo con estrema tranquillità.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma a quel punto se tu generica,non stai benecon me , io mi merito di essere lasciato,non che finisci a pecora con omaggi floreali nelle natiche,cioè parliamone...


io ti lascio se non sto bene, non c'entra che lo meriti o meno secondo me, perchè magari tu sei il marito migliore del mondo, il più premuroso, affidabile, serio, responsabile uomo nonchè miglior trombatore che esista ma io non ti amo più.
e esattamente come dici tu, ti lascio.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non credo negli x,y,z, non credo nel merito o demerito, non credo che mi metti le corna perchè lo merito o che mi hai messo le corna e io non l'ho meritato.
> 
> sono stata tradita in passato perché il mio lui aveva voglia di scopare un'altra donna, che lo meritassi o meno non lo so, so solo che io non l'ho accettato nè perdonato e non avendo nè figli nè vincoli alcun genere ho potuto lasciarlo con estrema tranquillità.


Perfetto! Sei stata chiarissima grazie, diciamo che "non sei entrata nel merito"


----------



## Spot (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Bene, ma tieni presente nella lettura degli eventi che, come dicevano i latini, la fortuna aiuta gli audaci, voglio dire che apparenti botte di culo sono conseguenza di azioni pregresse. Mettiamola così. ..credo nel kharma


Ci mancherebbe, il mondo lo puoi manipolare, ma rimane pur sempre una ricetta di cui non sai gli ingredienti, e soprattutto non c'è proporzionalità diretta tra azioni e eventi.
Come scrivevo prima, io la sento più come un'enorme processo di educazione del sè.. che ovviamente ti permette anche di saper scegliere cosa accogliere di ciò che arriva da fuori, e a cosa prestare attenzione.
Il resto è giocare con le variabili impazzite, che ci sta, ed è pure bello, ma tale rimane.

[/OT]


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi sono gli altri per decidere i miei meriti?
> I miei meriti,da un certo punto in poi della mia vita li decido solo io,e ci mancherebbe pure.:up:



Sono gli altri che te li riconoscono. A meno che non sia tu a decidere e dare quello che ti meriti. Io posso pure dire che mi merito il doppio dello stipendio ma se non me lo danno é perché valutano che io non lo meriti.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono gli altri che te li riconoscono. A meno che non sia tu a decidere e dare quello che ti meriti. Io posso pure dire che mi merito il doppio dello stipendio ma se non me lo danno é perché valutano che io non lo meriti.


Dare meriti è una cosa riconsocerli è un'altra.
Io riconosco i miei meriti anche se nn posso darmeli in solido.
Io merito il doppio dello stipendio a prescindere che mi venga dato o meno.
Io merito di essere lasciato non di essere tradito.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io ti lascio se non sto bene, non c'entra che lo meriti o meno secondo me, perchè magari tu sei il marito migliore del mondo, il più premuroso, affidabile, serio, responsabile uomo nonchè miglior trombatore che esista ma io non ti amo più.
> e esattamente come dici tu, ti lascio.


Lasciarmi è un tuo diritto,tradirmi non lo è quindi posso pensare di non meritare un comportamento simile.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dare meriti è una cosa riconsocerli è un'altra.
> Io riconosco i miei meriti anche se nn posso darmeli in solido.
> Io merito il doppio dello stipendio a prescindere che mi venga dato o meno.
> Io merito di essere lasciato non di essere tradito.


Questo è quello che decidi tu.. E lo dai, giustamente.

Ma se ricevi diversamente e vieni tradito, che fai, ci pensi, oppure dici che il tuo merito è esser lasciato e non lo metti in discussione, e rompi direttamente?


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lasciarmi è un tuo diritto,tradirmi non lo è quindi posso pensare di non meritare un comportamento simile.


 nessuno merita di essere tradito invece che lasciato, in senso generico. cioè tradire è - di base - sbagliato. detta in due parole, senza disquisire dei vari tradimenti.

 quindi non è che se tu sei stronzo (tu generico) allora faccio bene a tradirti e se tu sei bravo no.
tradire è sbagliato. inserire la componente del merito nel tradimento sposta l'attenzione dall'azione sbagliata (tradire) alla qualità delle persone (lo merito/non lo merito)


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe, il mondo lo puoi manipolare, ma rimane pur sempre una ricetta di cui non sai gli ingredienti, e soprattutto non c'è proporzionalità diretta tra azioni e eventi.
> Come scrivevo prima, io la sento più come un'enorme processo di educazione del sè.. che ovviamente ti permette anche di saper scegliere cosa accogliere di ciò che arriva da fuori, e a cosa prestare attenzione.
> Il resto è giocare con le variabili impazzite, che ci sta, ed è pure bello, ma tale rimane.
> 
> [/OT]


Concordo


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dare meriti è una cosa riconsocerli è un'altra.
> Io riconosco i miei meriti anche se nn posso darmeli in solido.
> Io merito il doppio dello stipendio a prescindere che mi venga dato o meno.
> Io merito di essere lasciato non di essere tradito.


Anche secondo me, altrimenti non esisterebbe la forma riflessiva di meritare


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è quello che decidi tu.. E lo dai, giustamente.
> 
> Ma se ricevi diversamente e vieni tradito, che fai, ci pensi, oppure dici che il tuo merito è esser lasciato e non lo metti in discussione, e rompi direttamente?


Io?penso che romperei direttamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dare meriti è una cosa riconsocerli è un'altra.
> Io riconosco i miei meriti anche se nn posso darmeli in solido.
> Io merito il doppio dello stipendio a prescindere che mi venga dato o meno.
> Io merito di essere lasciato non di essere tradito.


sì ma te la canti e te la suoni da solo.
Nel senso: io posso pure pensare che sento ingiusto il mio trattamento economico, e allora provo a cambiare lavoro e vedo se riesco a prendere di più.
Se nessuno mi offre di più la mia percezione soggettiva del mio merito era, evidentemente, sbagliata.
Se invece trovo chi mi da di più avevo ragione io, ma perchè ho avuto un riscontro.
Il dire 'ma io mi merito di più' se non hai un riscontro, e soprattutto se non lo cerchi, è solo una forma di autoconsolazione per la propria insoddisfazione.
E serve a pochissimo, tra l'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> nessuno merita di essere tradito invece che lasciato, in senso generico. cioè tradire è - di base - sbagliato. detta in due parole, senza disquisire dei vari tradimenti.
> 
> quindi non è che se tu sei stronzo (tu generico) allora faccio bene a tradirti e se tu sei bravo no.
> tradire è sbagliato. inserire la componente del merito nel tradimento sposta l'attenzione dall'azione sbagliata (tradire) alla qualità delle persone (lo merito/non lo merito)


Anche offendere è sbagliato
Stronzo buffone sapientone 

Ma capita di ricever simili offese, anche io su questo forum per esempio

Potrei pensare che non li merito, perche io ogni utente l ho sempre chiamato col suo nome, e questo è il mio merito.
 e ogni utente che me li ha fatti romperci e non parlargli piu.

Oppure cercare di capire perché l ha fatto, ma per migliorare io, non perché devo star simpatico a tutti


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma te la canti e te la suoni da solo.
> Nel senso: io posso pure pensare che sento ingiusto il mio trattamento economico, e allora provo a cambiare lavoro e vedo se riesco a prendere di più.
> Se nessuno mi offre di più la mia percezione soggettiva del mio merito era, evidentemente, sbagliata.
> Se invece trovo chi mi da di più avevo ragione io, ma perchè ho avuto un riscontro.
> ...


Li entrano in ballo fortuna e meriti oggetti e soggettivi.
Io merito perchè so di valere.Di valere come persona,il mio valere non può essere riconosciuto da una gratificazione economica,o dai consensi di altri,cose che proprio non mi interessa avere.


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma te la canti e te la suoni da solo.
> Nel senso: io posso pure pensare che sento ingiusto il mio trattamento economico, e allora provo a cambiare lavoro e vedo se riesco a prendere di più.
> Se nessuno mi offre di più la mia percezione soggettiva del mio merito era, evidentemente, sbagliata.
> Se invece trovo chi mi da di più avevo ragione io, ma perchè ho avuto un riscontro.
> ...


Ma solo se sento di meritare di più  sono in grado di chiedere un aumento, che a quel punto può  esser riconosciuto e quindi mi si da merito. Sono due cose diverse per me.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Li entrano in ballo fortuna e meriti oggetti e soggettivi.
> Io merito perchè so di valere.Di valere come persona,il mio valere non può essere riconosciuto da una gratificazione economica,o dai consensi di altri,cose che proprio non mi interessa avere.


Ma è chiaro.. Per te il merito è una questione puramente autoreferenziale:
Io sono.. E se pensi che non sono non esisti. Non ci vogliono poemi


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro.. Per te il merito è una questione puramente autoreferenziale:
> Io sono.. E se pensi che non sono non esisti. Non ci vogliono poemi


Insomma.Autorefereziale se sei oggettivo e onesto con te stesso.
Se pensi che non sono,problema tuo,perchè so di essere.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.Autorefereziale se sei oggettivo e onesto con te stesso.
> Se pensi che non sono,problema tuo,perchè so di essere.


Certo! Ma mica è una critica, anzi hai detto una cosa chiarissima e assolutamente comprensibile!!!


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no, infatti. io sono stata con un uomo e ho avuto una storia non dissimile dalla tua, e quest'uomo mi diceva sempre che mi trattava male perchè me lo meritavo. che mi picchiava perchè me lo meritavo.
> 
> io non meritavo/demeritavo proprio niente. e rifiuto questo tipo di inclinazione, del "merito" perchè inserire i meriti nella vita sentimentale significa ANCHE parlare di demeriti (non può esistere una concezione di merito senza il demerito) e quindi legittimare comportamenti altrui sul merito/demerito.
> 
> ...


Posso solo risponderti con un abbraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Anche secondo me, altrimenti non esisterebbe la forma riflessiva di meritare


non credo che uno possa lavarsi senza l'acqua ma è l'acqua che ti lava invece: eppure dici mi sono lavata.
Perchè l'azione è fatta per te stessa nei riflessivi.
Ho studiato e mi sono meritata un buon voto, ma è stato l'insegnante a darmelo.
Prova a specchiarti senza una superfice riflettente.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo! Ma mica è una critica, anzi hai detto una cosa chiarissima e assolutamente comprensibile!!!


Certo,ti spiegavo solo il mio pensiero.:up:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Foglia ha detto:


> Posso solo risponderti con un abbraccio


A me non mi abbracciate mai....


----------



## Spot (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sì, ti meriti di essere pedonata.
> Ps Sei molto bella.


Ps: non sono io quella dell'avatar, scherzavo


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posso solo risponderti con un abbraccio


 ricambio..


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non credo che uno possa lavarsi senza l'acqua ma è l'acqua che ti lava invece: eppure dici mi sono lavata.
> Perchè l'azione è fatta per te stessa nei riflessivi.
> Ho studiato e mi sono meritata un buon voto, ma è stato l'insegnante a darmelo.
> Prova a specchiarti senza una superfice riflettente.


L azione ricade su te stessa, l acqua lava te.
Io merito quel voto se ho studiato, non lo merito se ho copiato.


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non mi abbracciate mai....


Massì, anc'atté, vieni qua 



(non trovo lo smile dell'abbraccio.....)


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> L azione ricade su te stessa, l acqua lava te.
> Io merito quel voto se ho studiato, non l ho merito se ho copiato.


Si ma.. Bisogna vedere se chi ti interroga pensa tu abbia studiato a pappagallo.. O tu abbia colto aspetti inutili, e trascurato aspetti sostanziali..

Tutti pensiamo di arrivare preparati a una interrogazione importante come un serio rapporto di coppia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma solo se sento di meritare di più  sono in grado di chiedere un aumento, che a quel punto può  esser riconosciuto e quindi mi si da merito. Sono due cose diverse per me.


Appunto dicevo: puoi credere di avere un merito. Ma dal momento che non ti viene riconosciuto, anzichè sbattere i piedi per terra conviene riflettere in modo critico.
Non voglio fare polemica nello specifico.
Ma non vedete anche voi in giro troppa gente che asserisce di meritare?
Anzi, che pretende perchè merita?
Troppi diritti conclamati e pochissimi doveri?
E tutti così incredibilmente scontenti e rancorosi per gli ipotetici meriti non riconosciuti?
Ma quei meriti, sono sempre veri o sono veri sempre solo i nostri?
Che mangi tu oggi? Io mi faccio un panino. Meriterei di meglio...


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto dicevo: puoi credere di avere un merito. Ma dal momento che non ti viene riconosciuto, anzichè sbattere i piedi per terra conviene riflettere in modo critico.
> Non voglio fare polemica nello specifico.
> Ma non vedete anche voi in giro troppa gente che asserisce di meritare?
> Anzi, che pretende perchè merita?
> ...


Io so di meritare,mi prendo quello che viene,mi viene riconosciuto?non mi viene riconosciuto?cosa cambia poi?


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto dicevo: puoi credere di avere un merito. Ma dal momento che non ti viene riconosciuto, anzichè sbattere i piedi per terra conviene riflettere in modo critico.
> Non voglio fare polemica nello specifico.
> Ma non vedete anche voi in giro troppa gente che asserisce di meritare?
> Anzi, che pretende perchè merita?
> ...


Bah io credo che ci sia un po' di tutto, gente che a testa bassa crede di non aver diritti, gente prepotente e arrogante che ha solo pretese e gente che lotta per i diritti anche senza ritorno personale.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Il mio "merito" o quello che sento esser tale, qui dentro, è chiamare ciascuno di voi esattamente con il vostro nick, senza altri aggettivi allegati (a parte quando si scherza)

A volte sono stato chiamato in modo diverso, con tono "lievemente" dispregiativo.. 

Cosa avreste fatto al posto mio..?...


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio "merito" o quello che sento esser tale, qui dentro, è chiamare ciascuno di voi esattamente con il vostro nick, senza altri aggettivi allegati (a parte quando si scherza)
> 
> A volte sono stato chiamato in modo diverso, con tono "lievemente" dispregiativo..
> 
> Cosa avreste fatto al posto mio..?...


Me ne sarei fottuto.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perfetta, come sempre.
> 
> il secondo grassetto è quello che cercavo di spiegare da mezzora ..se io dico "non mi merito le corna" l'altro può dire "sì che te le meriti, per questo, questo e quest'altro motivo."


Uhm... 
in una coppia la fedeltà è una promessa condivisa da entrambi.
Quando tale promessa viene infranta da uno dei due, diventa difficile attribuire delle responsabilità all'altro che non sembrino giustificazioni.
Il tradimento è conseguenza di una decisione volontaria, personale, non di azioni altrui.
E non si merita mai un tradimento, in alcun caso.
Al limite si merita di essere lasciati, ma è un altro discorso.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ps: non sono io quella dell'avatar, scherzavo



Vabbè, ti perdono lo stesso. :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me ne sarei fottuto.


Grande! Sei una persona coerente e ti stimo!


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma dopo?
> Tu cornificata per x y z che fai?
> Valuti x y z oppure resti a prescindere nel tuo "merito" iniziale....?


Qui occorre prendere in considerazione un sistema di riferimento cartesiano e applicare il calcolo vettoriale.
Di conseguenza il modulo (cioè la “lunghezza”) del vettore _a _è dato da _a_= _a _= _a__x _+_a__y _+_a__z _. È evidenteche scrivere “_a_” non è la stessa cosa che scrivere _a _o _a _!!!
Quindi se corna per corna diviso due determina la superficie occupata dall'ombra dell'amante appesa a un lampadario, non è assolutamente detto che il calcolo trigonometrico sortisca gli stessi risultati.




Scusatemi, mi sono incartato. Non comprendo più se è questione di seno o di coseno.
Mi è partito anche il font.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma te la canti e te la suoni da solo.
> Nel senso: io posso pure pensare che sento ingiusto il mio trattamento economico, e allora provo a cambiare lavoro e vedo se riesco a prendere di più.
> *Se nessuno mi offre di più la mia percezione soggettiva del mio merito era, evidentemente, sbagliata.*
> Se invece trovo chi mi da di più avevo ragione io, ma perchè ho avuto un riscontro.
> ...


Attenta però che il merito sul posto del lavoro dipende sempre da chi ti giudica. E pensare che lo faccia in modo imparziale è pura utopia.

C'è gente che sul posto di lavoro si spacca la schiena e non viene valutata solo perchè è scomoda ai superiori.
E' una faccenda tutt'altro che lineare. La meritocrazia è sempre parziale, non è un fattore assoluto.
Anche perchè non è sempre auspicabile o possibile cambiare posto, e quando ti rivendi è una vendita, appunto, che con i meriti spesso poco c'entra.

E comunque non era il lavoro l'argomento, siamo ampiamente OT.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenta però che il merito sul posto del lavoro dipende sempre da chi ti giudica. E pensare che lo faccia in modo imparziale è pura utopia.
> 
> C'è gente che sul posto di lavoro si spacca la schiena e non viene valutata solo perchè è scomoda ai superiori.
> E' una faccenda tutt'altro che lineare. La meritocrazia è sempre parziale, non è un fattore assoluto.
> ...


Spleen, quello che volevo dire io è che:
se io MI MERITO 200000 euri di stipendio al mese e me ne danno mille, quello è il mio stipendio.
se io MI MERITO 8 e mi danno 5 quello è il voto che ho in pagella
se io MI MERITO un uomo che penda dalle mie labbra, baci dove cammini e veda solo me al mondo e ho più corna di un cesto di lumache, quello è il mio matrimonio.
e quel MI MERITO non serve a una beata fava, non cambia nè stipendio, nè pagella, nè matrimonio.
Esclusivamente a lenire le ferite dell'ego, serve... e poi e poi.
e se invece di sbattere i piedi rossa in faccia tignando che io MI MERITO, mi chiedessi cosa cazzo mi è sfuggito dell'enorme divario tra quello che percepivo e la realtà, ed eventualmente fossi critica sulla mia percezione, forse farei cosa più utile.
Perchè alla prossima volta, diversamente, sono a punto e a capo.
E il panino faceva anche schifo, non me lo meritavo.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spleen, quello che volevo dire io è che:
> se io MI MERITO 200000 euri di stipendio al mese e me ne danno mille, quello è il mio stipendio.
> se io MI MERITO 8 e mi danno 5 quello è il voto che ho in pagella
> se io MI MERITO un uomo che penda dalle mie labbra, baci dove cammini e veda solo me al mondo e ho più corna di un cesto di lumache, quello è il mio matrimonio.
> ...


e' quell'andare oltre, e calare il tutto nel concreto vivere, che a me evidentemente da ieri non riesce.. e che a te.. (devo dire un po' bruscamente.. ) è riuscito perfettamente... :unhappy:


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spleen, quello che volevo dire io è che:
> se io MI MERITO 200000 euri di stipendio al mese e me ne danno mille, quello è il mio stipendio.
> se io MI MERITO 8 e mi danno 5 quello è il voto che ho in pagella
> se io MI MERITO un uomo che penda dalle mie labbra, baci dove cammini e veda solo me al mondo e ho più corna di un cesto di lumache, quello è il mio matrimonio.
> ...


ah ecco. allora si, che è anche un po lo spirito del 3d.
E comunque il merito riconosciuto dagli altri centra fava. Non centra proprio il merito, come concetto, che è un po quello che si era detto ll'inizio.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spleen, quello che volevo dire io è che:
> se io MI MERITO 200000 euri di stipendio al mese e me ne danno mille, quello è il mio stipendio.
> se io MI MERITO 8 e mi danno 5 quello è il voto che ho in pagella
> se io MI MERITO un uomo che penda dalle mie labbra, baci dove cammini e veda solo me al mondo e ho più corna di un cesto di lumache, quello è il mio matrimonio.
> ...



Diciamo che occorre rapportarsi con l'ambiente che ci circonda.
Se credi di meritarti uno stipendio da 20.000 euro per il culo che ti fai, ma ti trovi in una ditta in cui hai sopra di te l'amante del padrone che non capisce un cazzo e che ce l'ha su con te perché metti in evidenza le sue palesi lacune, o ti prendi il buono che ti dà se c'è e non ti lamenti, oppure ti dai da fare per trovare alternative.
Se prendi 5 perché hai una prof che ti prende in antipatia, cambia scuola.
Se ti trovi cornuta ripetutamente molla quel cazzo di marito.
La valutazione del merito può anche avere una valenza positiva nel momento in cui ti fa rendere conto di essere finita nel posto sbagliato e ti spinge a cercare alternative migliori.
Diventa fortemente negativa nel momento in cui ti fa assopire nei rancori e nelle frustrazioni.
In ogni caso deve essere funzionale a una corretta valutazione di sé.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> in una coppia la fedeltà è una promessa condivisa da entrambi.
> Quando tale promessa viene infranta da uno dei due, diventa difficile attribuire delle responsabilità all'altro che non sembrino giustificazioni.
> *Il tradimento è conseguenza di una decisione volontaria, personale, non di azioni altrui.
> ...


ti quoto, il neretto, io credo che nessuno meriti il tradimento. credo sia proprio un discorso che esula dal "merito" perchè appunto, se parliamo di merito non si può prescindere poi dal demerito. quindi che succede? che esistono traditi che meritano e che non lo meritano? 

sul lasciare... ci sono persone che "meritano" di essere lasciate e altre che no, si può dire così? ma poi i sentimenti, le azioni, seguono la logica del merito? io sono una pessima compagna, merito di essere lasciata, ma lui mi ama alla follia e rimane con me. io sono una splendida compagna, merito l'amore con la A maiuscola, ma il mio lui mi lascia, scappa alle Isole Cook con un'altra e mi lascia i debiti da pagare. 

il merito/demerito è pericoloso, sempre per quel che credo io, per questo. perchè un comportamento dell'altro in contrasto con la valutazione di merito che si fa di sè può portare all'autosvalutazione. io ci sono passata.

allo stesso modo, come dice Sbricolata, all'auto attribuzione totalmente arbitraria di meriti in virtù dei quali ci aspettiamo qualcosa....


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> ah ecco. allora si, che è anche un po lo spirito del 3d.
> E comunque il merito riconosciuto dagli altri centra fava. Non centra proprio il merito, come concetto, che è un po quello che si era detto ll'inizio.


*tutte quelle cose che non sono legate alla sorte ma che stanno al nostro fianco da quando siamo nati, e che è nostro” merito” usare al nostro prossimo

*questo è il punto del tuo 3d.. Splenn 
Il nostro merito è esser sinceri e dire tutto.. *e andando oltre*.. se riceviamo mezze verità? che faremo?
Il nostro merito è esser fedeli al partner.. *e andando oltre *.. se riceviamo corna? che faremo?
Il nostro merito è esser educati e dir buongiorno.. e* andando oltre.*. se ci rispondono con una pernacchia? che faremo..?

ci interroghiamo oppure si manda tutti a quel paese direttamente..?
o abbiamo indirizzato male il nostro merito?
o non siamo stati così bravi come pensavamo di essere?


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti quoto, il neretto, io credo che nessuno meriti il tradimento. credo sia proprio un discorso che esula dal "merito" perchè appunto, se parliamo di merito non si può prescindere poi dal demerito. quindi che succede? che esistono traditi che meritano e che non lo meritano?
> 
> sul lasciare... ci sono persone che "meritano" di essere lasciate e altre che no, si può dire così? ma poi i sentimenti, le azioni, seguono la logica del merito? io sono una pessima compagna, merito di essere lasciata, ma lui mi ama alla follia e rimane con me. io sono una splendida compagna, merito l'amore con la A maiuscola, ma il mio lui mi lascia, scappa alle Isole Cook con un'altra e mi lascia i debiti da pagare.
> 
> ...


Esattamente.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *tutte quelle cose che non sono legate alla sorte ma che stanno al nostro fianco da quando siamo nati, e che è nostro” merito” usare al nostro prossimo
> 
> *questo è il punto del tuo 3d.. Splenn
> Il nostro merito è esser sinceri e dire tutto.. *e andando oltre*.. se riceviamo mezze verità? che faremo?
> ...


Ma noi dobbiamo essere noi stessi e stare bene, prima di tutto, e accettare che il mondo segua altre strade diversamente dalle nostre.
Se una persona non mi saluta, amen.
Non è un problema mio.


----------



## spleen (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *tutte quelle cose che non sono legate alla sorte ma che stanno al nostro fianco da quando siamo nati, e che è nostro” merito” usare al nostro prossimo
> 
> *questo è il punto del tuo 3d.. Splenn
> Il nostro merito è esser sinceri e dire tutto.. *e andando oltre*.. se riceviamo mezze verità? che faremo?
> ...


Centra niente sai. 
Perchè sarebbe come dire, mangiate merda che miliardi di mosche non si possono sbagliare.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma noi dobbiamo essere noi stessi e stare bene, prima di tutto, e accettare che il mondo segua altre strade diversamente dalle nostre.
> Se una persona non mi saluta, amen.
> Non è un problema mio.


ma se io l'ho salutata e lei non mi saluta, io mi chiedo 
perché..?
tu no..? va bene... nessun problema.. non è un delitto..

io mi chiedo perché.. e magari scopro che ha ottimi motivi per non salutarmi.. e quando la rivedo gli chiedo scusa..

o magari penso che è fuori di testa per problemi suoi e tiro dritto..

ma mi chiedo.. mi domando, mi pongo un problema, perché mi piacerebbe essere salutato.. è umano no?

non capita mai??...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Centra niente sai.
> Perchè sarebbe come dire, mangiate merda che miliardi di mosche non si possono sbagliare.


capisco...


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma se io l'ho salutata e lei non mi saluta, io mi chiedo
> perché..?
> tu no..? va bene... nessun problema.. non è un delitto..
> 
> ...


Credo che sia una sua scelta.
Ho delle persone che non mi salutano.
Poche a dire il vero, una o due.
Il resto del mondo lo fa.
Perché devo pensare che sia un problema mio?
Ma soprattutto, perché deve essere per me un problema?
Mi adeguo e ricambio il non saluto, nell'eventualità.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che sia una sua scelta.
> Ho delle persone che non mi salutano.
> Poche a dire il vero, una o due.
> Il resto del mondo lo fa.
> ...


Ti interessa di sapere il perché della sua scelta?
Il nodo più profondo del 3d sta tutto qui, in questa banalissima risposta.
Può esserti utile saperlo?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no, ti spieghi benissimo.. ma come dice Spleen, questo è "aspettativa", non "merito".
> 
> io sono stata in una relazione violenta e ho avuto una brutta esperienza quindi "merito" di stare bene? no. non è che lo "merito" perchè ho già dato.... tutti "meritiamo" di stare bene
> 
> il discorso che fai tu è sulle aspettative e sulla reciprocità.. almeno io ho capito così


Soprattutto non ti meritavi però la relazione che hai avuto.


----------



## Ecate (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma se io l'ho salutata e lei non mi saluta, io mi chiedo
> perché..?
> tu no..? va bene... nessun problema.. non è un delitto..
> 
> ...


In tutta onestà
la mia procedura è la seguente
se non mi saluta ed è marginale nel mio quotidiano, va direttamente nel dimenticatoio/ignore reale/a fanculo, senza passare dal via
se i cattivi rapporti possono realmente nuocere a me o ai miei cari, passo alla procedura indicata da te
l'indagine dei motivi
ma onestamente mi girano le balle 
chi si offende a tal punto da non rispondere al saluto dovrebbe dirlo al momento, se ha ragione mi scuso, se non ha ragione torno alla procedura riservata alle persone marginali
si devono affrontare tante rotture con parenti di vario grado
con i rapporti umani non obbligatori io tendo a semplificare il più possibile 
tipo Iris Blond quando parla di rami secchi 
Sono appena uscita da una situazione di rapporti umani obbligati da incubo quindi sono più secca del solito


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *tutte quelle cose che non sono legate alla sorte ma che stanno al nostro fianco da quando siamo nati, e che è nostro” merito” usare al nostro prossimo
> 
> *questo è il punto del tuo 3d.. Splenn
> Il nostro merito è esser sinceri e dire tutto.. *e andando oltre*.. se riceviamo mezze verità? che faremo?
> ...


ma è navajo? Di lavoro crei codici criptati?  Sono il solo a non capire mai un cazzo di quello che scrivi oltre le due righe?


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto non ti meritavi però la relazione che hai avuto.


sai che non sono del tutto d'accordo.. nel senso, il merito non c'entra: nessuno mi ha puntato una pistola alla tempia per stare con lui. nessuno mi ha obbligata, lui non mi obbligava, l'ho scelto io per n motivi che mi sono sviscerati pezzetto per pezzetto..


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> In tutta onestà
> la mia procedura è la seguente
> se non mi saluta ed è marginale nel mio quotidiano, va direttamente nel dimenticatoio/ignore reale/a fanculo, senza passare dal via
> se i cattivi rapporti possono realmente nuocere a me o ai miei cari, passo alla procedura indicata da te
> ...


Grazie della interessante esplorazione pratica!!

Preciso anche io che se uno non mi saluta e non mi interessa tiro dritto senza problemi 

E anche se mi interessa e non mi saluta, la sera mangio, bevo e trombo (se mi viene concesso) senza problemi


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma è navajo? Di lavoro crei codici criptati?  Sono il solo a non capire mai un cazzo di quello che scrivi oltre le due righe?


.. Tu mi capisci solo se ti coccolo, amoruccio..  non ti sforzare che ti vengono le rughe alla fronte..


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..mi rendo conto proprio di non riuscire a spiegarmi.
> 
> ok io dico "non me lo merito" e ci sta, è il dopo che non ci sta. siccome ho avuto una disgrazia e non me lo meritavo ora sono in credito..



Ti quoto in tutto.
La frase  "ti meriti essere amata" mi fa venire gli sfruguglioni.
Presentamelo tu e dimmi in quale supermercato si trova quello che mi merito, allora!
Sono amati stronzi insopportabili e persone meravigliose restano sole.
Se si creano aspettative di amori felici in base al merito si è fermi a Cenerentola.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti interessa di sapere il perché della sua scelta?
> Il nodo più profondo del 3d sta tutto qui, in questa banalissima risposta.
> Può esserti utile saperlo?


Non credo mi possa essere utile.
Lei ha tutto il diritto di trovarmi antipatico o di non ritenere di dover far fatica a salutarmi.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie della interessante esplorazione pratica!!
> 
> Preciso anche io che se uno non mi saluta e non mi interessa tiro dritto senza problemi
> 
> E anche se mi interessa e non mi saluta, la sera mangio, bevo e *trombo* (se mi viene concesso) senza problemi


Magari.
Ecco, quel lato lì mi interessa di più, se vogliamo, del semplice saluto di una qualsiasi.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti quoto in tutto.
> La frase  "ti meriti essere amata" mi fa venire gli sfruguglioni.
> Presentamelo tu e dimmi in quale supermercato si trova quello che mi merito, allora!
> Sono amati stronzi insopportabili e persone meravigliose restano sole.
> Se si creano aspettative di amori felici in base al merito si è fermi a Cenerentola.


esatto. i sentimenti e le relazioni non seguono la meritocrazia, tantomeno i tradimenti.. ma proprio la sfera affettiva/amorosa in generale.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo mi possa essere utile.
> Lei ha tutto il diritto di trovarmi antipatico o di non ritenere di dover far fatica a salutarmi.


Danny coraggio.. Un passo avanti...
Anche se quella persona che non ti saluta sa di come sei e cosa puoi dare, e la consideri una tua cara e fidata amica..?
Se non mi saluta il salumiere va bene, mi avrà visto con la borsa della spesa del suo concorrente.. Scendiamo a terra, senno devo bermi un litro di grappa bocchino!!


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Tu mi capisci solo se ti coccolo, amoruccio..  non ti sforzare che ti vengono le rughe alla fronte..


Il problema è che mi vengono quando ti sforzi tu. Mi si arrossano anche gli occhi


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> in una coppia la fedeltà è una promessa condivisa da entrambi.
> Quando tale promessa viene infranta da uno dei due, diventa difficile attribuire delle responsabilità all'altro che non sembrino giustificazioni.
> Il tradimento è conseguenza di una decisione volontaria, personale, non di azioni altrui.
> ...



Questo è il meccanismo mentale di autodifesa immediato quando si viene a conoscenza di una disgrazia, o quella che si ritiene tale, ad altre persone e che appunto deriva dal ragionamento di base di causa>effetto.
Per cui si sente che una persona è stata investita o coinvolta in un incidente e immediatamente cerchiamo di trovare l'imprudenza che ha compiuto che almeno ha aumentato la probabilità della disgrazia.
Ugualmente accade quando si viene a conoscenza di un tradimento in un'altra coppia per cui subito vogliamo pensare che  il tradito era sciatto, trascurante, assillante, insomma che in qualunque modo se lo sia meritato. Questo lo si pensa per alleviare in noi il timore di essere traditi.
Se si asseconda questo modo di ragionare quando accade a noi la disgrazia, di qualunque genere, scatta automaticamente l'idea che non ce lo meritavamo!
Nella realtà si può condurre la vita più sana possibile eppure ammalarsi o anche vivere tutte le cose sconsigliate e campare cent'anni.
Ugualmente è opportuno vivere bene, ma la ricompensa non è certa.
La religione e il premio dopo la morte servono proprio a consolare di questa realtà.
Non lo credete? Portatemi quello che mi ama. Grazie ve ne renderò merito.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Tu mi capisci solo se ti coccolo, amoruccio..  non ti sforzare che ti vengono le rughe alla fronte..





Heathcliff ha detto:


> Il problema è che mi vengono quando ti sforzi tu. Mi si arrossano anche gli occhi


È indubbiamente amore 
quando vi fidanzate mi raccomando invitatemi se fate una festa :canna::festa:


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny coraggio.. Un passo avanti...
> Anche se quella persona che non ti saluta sa di come sei e cosa puoi dare, e la consideri una tua cara e fidata amica..?
> Se non mi saluta il salumiere va bene, mi avrà visto con la borsa della spesa del suo concorrente.. Scendiamo a terra, senno devo bermi un litro di grappa bocchino!!


Se è una cara e fidata amica io so già perche non mi saluta.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Il problema è che mi vengono quando ti sforzi tu. Mi si arrossano anche gli occhi


Il mio sforzo è il mio merito..
La Mia aspettativa... Sei tu....


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio sforzo è il mio merito..
> La Mia aspettativa... Sei tu....


Rincaro Fiammetta.

Teneri che siete... 

Chi fa Sandra e chi Raimondo?


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rincaro Fiammetta.
> 
> Teneri che siete...
> 
> Chi fa Sandra e chi Raimondo?


Posso far Sandra con due Raimondo uno a destra e l'altro a sinistra?


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Posso far Sandra con due Raimondo uno a destra e l'altro a sinistra?


Permesso accordato


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Permesso accordato


Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio sforzo è il mio merito..
> La Mia aspettativa... Sei tu....


Oh my god !!! sono meno pucciosa  di voi due :rotfl:muoio


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Se è una cara e fidata amica io so già perche non mi saluta.


Allora è tutto chiaro.
Resta solo l imperscrutabile mistero del perché la saluti sapendo in anticipo che non ti saluterà.. Ma ognuno di noi è fatto giustamente a modo suo, e la cosa avrà in te una sua precisa logica


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Posso far Sandra con due Raimondo uno a destra e l'altro a sinistra?


Vi piacerebbe eh..?.. Abbiamo una lista di attesa fino a novembre 2016.
Iscrivetevi


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vi piacerebbe eh..?.. Abbiamo una lista di attesa fino a novembre 2016.
> Iscrivetevi


Cattivone!



:rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È indubbiamente amore
> quando vi fidanzate mi raccomando invitatemi se fate una festa :canna::festa:


sicuramente.


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio sforzo è il mio merito..
> La Mia aspettativa... Sei tu....


continua ad aspettare. E non chiamare la chiameremo noi.


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vi piacerebbe eh..?.. Abbiamo una lista di attesa *fino a novembre 2016*.
> Iscrivetevi


Peccato


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cattivone!
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:





Foglia ha detto:


> Peccato


lui non conta niente.  Al massimo se non c'è posto lui lo mandiamo al fusion a farsi due ravioli


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> lui non conta niente.  Al massimo se non c'è posto lui lo mandiamo al fusion a farsi due ravioli


Giusto!Non sa che si perde.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> lui non conta niente.  Al massimo se non c'è posto lui lo mandiamo al fusion a farsi due ravioli


Dice cosi perché fa parte del suo fascino.. Ma in realtà fa tutto quello che decido io..


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> lui non conta niente.  Al massimo se non c'è posto lui lo mandiamo al fusion a farsi due ravioli


Eh.. ma voi oramai funzionate bene se ed in quanto coppia. Al massimo al fusion ci vado io, per lasciarvi la giusta intimità


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dice cosi perché fa parte del suo fascino.. Ma in realtà fa tutto quello che decido io..



Siete fantastici


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh.. ma voi oramai funzionate bene se ed in quanto coppia. Al massimo al fusion ci vado io, per lasciarvi la giusta intimità


No oh! Anzi porta cugina amiche nonna... chi vuoi. Paga skorpio.


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Siete fantastici


e neanche siamo d'accordo.  Pensa.


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> No oh! Anzi porta cugina amiche nonna... chi vuoi. *Paga skorpio*.


Oh... io non mi metto a lavare i piatti


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh... io non mi metto a lavare i piatti


se tira il pacco offro io. Mai al mondo graverei sulle gentili ospiti. Poi a dire il vero non ci faccio gran conto che offra lui. Hai visto come gira conciato? Ti pare una persona affidabile?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> No oh! Anzi porta cugina amiche nonna... chi vuoi. Paga skorpio.


Con le donne è tutto un costo...


----------



## brenin (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> se tira il pacco offro io. Mai al mondo graverei sulle gentili ospiti. Poi a dire il vero non ci faccio gran conto che offra lui. Hai visto come gira conciato? Ti pare una persona affidabile?


Mai fidarsi delle apparenze....


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> se tira il pacco offro io. Mai al mondo graverei sulle gentili ospiti. Poi a dire il vero non ci faccio gran conto che offra lui. Hai visto come gira conciato? Ti pare una persona affidabile?


Ma no, perché?

Quel turbante turba il giusto


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Con le donne è tutto un costo...


È un privilegio poter fare omaggio, vorrai dire.


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no, perché?
> 
> Quel turbante turba il giusto


è pure spilorcio..


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Con le donne è tutto un costo...



Vabbè dai, anche tu però cazzarola, un minimo di signorilità, un "che problema c'è? Certo che offro io!", almeno nel virtuale, eddai :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> È un privilegio poter fare omaggio, vorrai dire.


Mettiamola cosi.. 
Ma tu in genere come ti regoli?
Prima si tromba e dopo si paga cena o viceversa..?
Perché a me mi hanno già fregato troppe volte...


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> è pure spilorcio..



Si è vero


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mettiamola cosi..
> Ma tu in genere come ti regoli?
> Prima si tromba e dopo si paga cena o viceversa..?
> Perché a me mi hanno già fregato troppe volte...





:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mettiamola cosi..
> Ma tu in genere come ti regoli?
> Prima si tromba e dopo si paga cena o viceversa..?
> Perché a me mi hanno già fregato troppe volte...


il bello di essere single è che puoi invitare a casa. Cucino io e mangio anche meglio che al ristorante. 
In che senso ti hanno fregato cucciolotto? Alla fine niente bacetti? Strano..


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> il bello di essere single è che puoi invitare a casa. Cucino io e mangio anche meglio che al ristorante.
> In che senso ti hanno fregato cucciolotto? Alla fine niente bacetti? Strano..


Macche.. Dopo aver tracannato avidamente l ultimo bicchiere di spumante, a fine pasto, si ricordavano  tutte di aver un impegno improrogabile.. Certo, sono stato sfortunato, trovi...?


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, anche tu però cazzarola, un minimo di signorilità, un "che problema c'è? Certo che offro io!", almeno nel virtuale, eddai :rotfl:


Senti Foglia facciamo prima. ...A cena in un bel ristorante con 2 che conosco io...Facciamo prima e pagano loro...Ecchepalle!


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Senti Foglia facciamo prima. ...A cena in un bel ristorante con 2 che conosco io...Facciamo prima e pagano loro...Ecchepalle!


Ecco.. Vedi che c'era la fregatura anche stavolta?.. 
Prima si tromba e poi si paga cena, dammi retta


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Senti Foglia facciamo prima. ...A cena in un bel ristorante con 2 che conosco io...Facciamo prima e pagano loro...Ecchepalle!


Oh, si ma.... anche a cena noi senza uomini (più o meno paganti) tra i marones. E se del caso poi qualcuno a cui offrire il dopocena si trova uguale  

Ma poi, per me, l'ho già forse detto: nella prossima vita o rinasco uomo, o lesbo, sicché....


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> È un privilegio poter fare omaggio, vorrai dire.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Vedi che c'era la fregatura anche stavolta?..
> Prima si tromba e poi si paga cena, dammi retta


Vabbene ma almeno una poesia prima


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma è navajo? Di lavoro crei codici criptati?  Sono il solo a non capire mai un cazzo di quello che scrivi oltre le due righe?


Non sei il solo. Io lo salto sempre perche' proprio non riesco a capire. Ma sara' un problema unicamente mio, tu mi sa che scherzi 






Ho letto.  Ban ha gia' scritto esattamente cio' che penso, e anche Spleen.

Avere successo quasi mai e' fatto legato al merito, il tradimento idem. Ci si rivolge al concetto di merito se fa comodo, in positivo o  in negativo, per consolarsi o consolare; forse solo osservandoci sulla lunga distanza e alla luce di tanti eventi possiamo stabilire una specie di scala di merito in base a quanto e come siamo riusciti a superare le difficolta', a cosa siamo riusciti a guadagnarci, a quanto siamo stati capaci di farne un fiore all'occhiello della nostra crescita e di trasformarle in risorse. Questo per me e' merito e nulla c'entra il riconoscimento degli altri.
Scrivo in condizioni disperate, spero si capisca comunque il senso.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh, si ma.... anche a cena noi senza uomini (più o meno paganti) tra i marones. E se del caso poi qualcuno a cui offrire il dopocena si trova uguale
> 
> Ma poi, per me, l'ho già forse detto: nella prossima vita o rinasco uomo, o lesbo, sicché....


Mi stai leggendo nel pensiero...


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Senti Foglia facciamo prima. ...A cena in un bel ristorante con 2 che conosco io...Facciamo prima e pagano loro...Ecchepalle!


gentilissima la prego non mi confonda con il turbantoforo. Ho una certa fama di gentleman nonché vero Signore.


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi stai leggendo nel pensiero...


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Macche.. Dopo aver tracannato avidamente l ultimo bicchiere di spumante, a fine pasto, si ricordavano  tutte di aver un impegno improrogabile.. Certo, sono stato sfortunato, trovi...?


Se offri lo spumante e fine pasto hai avuto quello che ti meritavi.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> gentilissima la prego non mi confonda con il turbantoforo. Ho una certa fama di gentleman nonché vero Signore.


Beh.. A questo punto, in nome della tua fama.. Se proprio insisti e vuoi pagare tu.... Andiamo a questa cena...


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> gentilissima la prego non mi confonda con il turbantoforo. Ho una certa fama di gentleman *nonché vero Signore*.


Non la prendere come un'offesa. Ecco però... io a chi se lo dice da sé non credo 

Poi tu lo sarai eh, non sto dicendo il contrario. Non è polemica, è solo uno spunto. Disinteressato, per giunta.

Che se ad una donna dici così, non sempre fai bella figura.


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. A questo punto, in nome della tua fama.. Se proprio insisti e vuoi pagare tu.... Andiamo a questa cena...


Si andiamo.  Io Foglia ed Erato. Forse viene pure la nonna di Foglia a fare da chaperon. Sai cos'è uno chaperon? Comunque poi ti mandiamo le foto non stare in pena


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Si andiamo.  Io Foglia ed Erato. *Forse viene pure la nonna di Foglia a fare da chaperon*. Sai cos'è uno chaperon? Comunque poi ti mandiamo le foto non stare in pena


:rotfl:

Magari l'avessi ancora. Avrei veramente un aiuto


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non la prendere come un'offesa. Ecco però... io a chi se lo dice da sé non credo
> 
> Poi tu lo sarai eh, non sto dicendo il contrario. Non è polemica, è solo uno spunto. Disinteressato, per giunta.
> 
> Che se ad una donna dici così, non sempre fai bella figura.


Hai anche ragione.  Lascio a voi Signore il giudizio. Che cucina ti piace?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Si andiamo.  Io Foglia ed Erato. Forse viene pure la nonna di Foglia a fare da chaperon. Sai cos'è uno chaperon? Comunque poi ti mandiamo le foto non stare in pena


Amo Sei de coccio?? Da solo nun te se filano!!


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Amo Sei de coccio?? Da solo nun te se filano!!


mi lasci lavorare Buon uomo


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Hai anche ragione.  Lascio a voi Signore il giudizio. Che cucina ti piace?


Non ho problemi.
Passo dal giapponese alla cucina rustica "da trattoria"


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Amo Sei de coccio?? Da solo nun te se filano!!


Ti adoro :mexican:

In realtà ringrazio pure voi di esistere .

E vi auguro una buona serata.


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho problemi.
> Passo dal giapponese alla cucina rustica "da trattoria"


ottimo. La signora Erato?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti adoro :mexican:
> 
> In realtà ringrazio pure voi di esistere .
> 
> E vi auguro una buona serata.


SMACKKKKK


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ottimo. La signora Erato?


Qualsiasi cucina andrebbe bene caro...Basta che non ne parliamo più.


----------



## Tessa (1 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Se offri lo spumante e fine pasto hai avuto quello che ti meritavi.


:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Non sei il solo. Io lo salto sempre perche' proprio non riesco a capire*. Ma sara' un problema unicamente mio, tu mi sa che scherzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma guarda che Hear capisce tutto di me, quando si lamenta che non capisce è solo il suo modo di comunicarmi che si sente trascurato da me, ed ha bisogno delle mie attenzioni..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio "merito" o quello che sento esser tale, qui dentro, è chiamare ciascuno di voi esattamente con il vostro nick, senza altri aggettivi allegati (a parte quando si scherza)
> 
> A volte sono stato chiamato in modo diverso, con tono "lievemente" dispregiativo..
> 
> Cosa avreste fatto al posto mio..?...


Vediamo...dispregiativo tipo:
Madre di merda?
Troietta da due soldi? 
Pompinara dell'amministrazione? 
Vacca mongola? 

Poi, a proposito di merito: ricevuto l'appellativo non gradito, hai avuto il codazzo di gente che ti ha detto, più o meno tra le righe, che te lo meritavi?  

Al posto tuo me ne sarei ampiamente fregata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sei il solo. Io lo salto sempre perche' proprio non riesco a capire. Ma sara' un problema unicamente mio, tu mi sa che scherzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa donna si merita il mio quote!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vediamo...dispregiativo tipo:
> Madre di merda?
> Troietta da due soldi?
> Pompinara dell'amministrazione?
> ...


ma Chiara...
quelli che citi tu mica sono dispregiativi... .... magari averne avuti...
non sono dispregiativi quelli.. sono medaglie.

sono quasi tutti l'espressione più disordinata e frustrata della rabbia carica di invidia di chi li pronuncia, verso chi li pronuncia..  
non trovi?....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma Chiara...
> quelli che citi tu mica sono dispregiativi... .... magari averne avuti...
> non sono dispregiativi quelli.. sono medaglie.
> 
> ...


Verissimo. Ma reiterati e per più pagine disturbano e rendono difficile seguire l'argomento del thread.


----------

